# BUFFET VENDIENDO LAS AEROLINEAS EN EL FONDO



## sensei_returns (4 Abr 2020)




----------



## arriba/abajo (4 Abr 2020)

Pongo aquí link a la noticia. No se ha salido del todo, pero si que es verdad que ha vendido una participación grande. Veremos si la semana que viene sigue vendiendo. Pero el que quiera entender que entienda. El tito Buffet va a sacar lo que puede ahora porque espera que bajen mucho más aún y quiere gastarse esa pasta recomprando mucho más abajo y "promediando" entre comillas.

Para mí está claro que sí espera una bajada solo de un 10/15%, incluso un 20%, no te metes a hacer estas cosas. Yo creo que el espera que bajen amlo bestia. No descartaría incluso que saque la pasta para entrar en una ampliación de capital a precio de puta.

Berkshire Hathaway Cuts Delta, Southwest Stakes


----------



## Muttley (4 Abr 2020)

Berkshire Hathaway tenía 70,9M de acciones a Noviembre de 2019 con precios mínimo de 39$ por acción de 16 y con precios de compra que superan los 55$ por acción. Precio medio de 43$ por acción.

Here's How Much Warren Buffett Has Made on Delta Air Lines | The Motley Fool

Sin contar sus compras de Marzo

What Does Warren Buffett See in Delta Air Lines Stock?

...con bicho.

y más madera. A 46$/acción unos días después

Buffet Bets Big With $45.3 Million Delta Share Purchase - Simple Flying

...con más bicho.

y ahora vende a 26$. Tres semanas después. No una ni 2 sino 350M$.

Solo hay una explicación.
La ve en 10$....o quebrada.

Leccion para los que jugamos con 5 ceros menos que el viejo.
Cuidado con IAG. MUCHO cuidado.

Edito: según la carta del CEO de Delta están quemando pasta a razón de 60M$ diarios. 
De 600000 pasajeros un sábado normal a 30000 ahora.


----------



## ShibeDoge (4 Abr 2020)

Como siga asi va a acabar arruinando o viendo menguada su fortuna bastante. Que se retire ya si no lo ha hecho aun del todo


----------



## Jose (4 Abr 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Berkshire Hathaway tenía 70,9M de acciones a Noviembre de 2019 con precios mínimo de 39$ por acción de 16 y con precios de compra que superan los 55$ por acción. Precio medio de 43$ por acción.
> 
> Here's How Much Warren Buffett Has Made on Delta Air Lines | The Motley Fool
> 
> ...



En menos de medio año IAG rondará 1€- 1’20€. Habiéndose dividido el precio por 8.
eso si la aguantan para que no quiebre.


----------



## gordinflas (4 Abr 2020)

Pues Buffett vuelve a perder en aerolíneas. Parece un patrón recurrente en su carrera de inversor. Si alguien encuentra el clip de Buffett diciendo que es un _aircoholic_ que lo cuelgue, por favor.

Repito lo dicho en otros hilos: en este sector de mierda solo hay 2 empresas que valgan la pena y ninguna ha llegado a precios para comprar, en mi opinión. Las otras no están a precios en los que salga a cuenta hacer una apuesta por ellas, ni siquiera IAG (que es la que está mejor de precio y parece que tiene más caja para afrontar la situación).


----------



## Jsantos16 (4 Abr 2020)

Bueno de momento no ha vendido AA parece ser...


----------



## arriba/abajo (4 Abr 2020)

Tiene AA? Me suena que apostaba en cartera por Delta y no por AA pero hablo de oidas


----------



## arriba/abajo (4 Abr 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Berkshire Hathaway tenía 70,9M de acciones a Noviembre de 2019 con precios mínimo de 39$ por acción de 16 y con precios de compra que superan los 55$ por acción. Precio medio de 43$ por acción.
> 
> Here's How Much Warren Buffett Has Made on Delta Air Lines | The Motley Fool
> 
> ...



Joder hablamos de 850 millones en dos semanas. Buff este sector no se puede tocar para nada. Totalmente de acuerdo con el ojo con IAG


----------



## sensei_returns (4 Abr 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Berkshire Hathaway tenía 70,9M de acciones a Noviembre de 2019 con precios mínimo de 39$ por acción de 16 y con precios de compra que superan los 55$ por acción. Precio medio de 43$ por acción.
> 
> Here's How Much Warren Buffett Has Made on Delta Air Lines | The Motley Fool
> 
> ...



Sí, sigue teniendo una fuerte posición, lo que no quita que vaya a seguir vendiendo.

Compró el 27/Feb a 48$ - Vendió el 1-2/Abril a 23$ (vendió bastante más de lo que compró)


----------



## Frostituto (4 Abr 2020)

Dónde está la cartera actualizada de Buffet? O sus movimientos más recientes?

No la veo en Data Roma


----------



## Jsantos16 (4 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Tiene AA? Me suena que apostaba en cartera por Delta y no por AA pero hablo de oidas



Sisi, es el segundo mayor accionista, es curioso que no las haya tocado, por el momento...


----------



## sensei_returns (4 Abr 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Dónde está la cartera actualizada de Buffet? O sus movimientos más recientes?
> 
> No la veo en Data Roma



Ownership Information: BERKSHIRE HATHAWAY INC


----------



## yokese20 (4 Abr 2020)

Joder... Justo esta semana habia comprado mas acciones de Delta y acciones de ese tipo. Cruceros, aviones, retail, automovil. No paro de perder... Ya me he cansado. El lunes lo vendo todo y lo meto en Facebook, google, alibaba, netflix, amazon, jd.com y a tomar por culo todo. (paso de mover mas el dinero)

Alguien sabe acciones de este tipo que esten bien de precio?


----------



## riggedd (4 Abr 2020)

yokese20 dijo:


> Joder... Justo esta semana habia comprado mas acciones de Delta y acciones de ese tipo. Cruceros, aviones, retail, automovil. No paro de perder... Ya me he cansado. El lunes lo vendo todo y lo meto en Facebook, google, alibaba, netflix, amazon, jd.com y a tomar por culo todo. (paso de mover mas el dinero)
> 
> Alguien sabe acciones de este tipo que esten bien de precio?



En primer lugar el cash no muerde,y en segundo independientemente de que sean buenas empresas,los huevos todos en la misma cesta nunca fueron una buena inversión...….a no ser que sean lideres indiscutibles de su sector y con deuda controlada,un saludo.


----------



## yokese20 (4 Abr 2020)

riggedd dijo:


> En primer lugar el cash no muerde,y en segundo independientemente de que sean buenas empresas,los huevos todos en la misma cesta nunca fueron una buena inversión...….a no ser que sean lideres indiscutibles de su sector y con deuda controlada,un saludo.



Lo he vuelto a pensar. Directamente lo metere todo al s&p 500 y ya no me tendre que preocupar nunca mas por la bolsa.

El cash no me gusta, es tener el dinero parado.


----------



## tremenk (4 Abr 2020)

Joder pues compro delta hace menos de 2 meses...

Hasta los mas pros se equivocan...


----------



## Corcho (4 Abr 2020)

sensei_returns dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 276364



Como puedo conseguir este tipo de movimientos? gracias


----------



## IQMaxx (4 Abr 2020)

invertir en aerolineas y en automoviles es d locos. hay q evitar estos dos sectores como la peste, y la banca tb obviamente


----------



## orbeo (4 Abr 2020)

13 de marzo

NO, NO VENDERE LAS AEROLINEAS



Gñé


----------



## nief (4 Abr 2020)

yokese20 dijo:


> Lo he vuelto a pensar. Directamente lo metere todo al s&p 500 y ya no me tendre que preocupar nunca mas por la bolsa.
> 
> El cash no me gusta, es tener el dinero parado.




Sin tratar para nada de ofender, pero tu caso de me quema el dinero en las manos. Preguntando en foros donde meter el dinero y tal me suena al tipico refran de:

"Un tonto y su dinero no estan mucho tiempo juntos."

Haz caso al forero, el cash es tu amigo. 

Piensa que venimos de unha situacion donde "cash is trash" y vamos a otra donde "cash is king"

saludos


----------



## IQMaxx (4 Abr 2020)

cash is king, es verdad. el que ahora tenga cash sera el puto rey


----------



## K... (4 Abr 2020)

Yo nunca me he creido la información que dan los grandes inversores como Buffet sobre sus propias inversiones, es información interesada para influir en el mercado para su beneficio.


----------



## Covid-8M (4 Abr 2020)

IQMaxx dijo:


> cash is king, es verdad. el que ahora tenga cash sera el puto rey



Yo y mucha gente tiene cash y no somos kings. El panorama para el inversor sigue siendo una basura con rentabilidades ridiculas y la mayoria de activos sobrevalorados


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (4 Abr 2020)

yokese20 dijo:


> Joder... Justo esta semana habia comprado mas acciones de Delta y acciones de ese tipo. Cruceros, aviones, retail, automovil. No paro de perder... Ya me he cansado. El lunes lo vendo todo y lo meto en Facebook, google, alibaba, netflix, amazon, jd.com y a tomar por culo todo. (paso de mover mas el dinero)
> 
> Alguien sabe acciones de este tipo que esten bien de precio?



Si has comprado esta semana las tendras a 24 o 23 dolares por acción. Bastante menos que la media que tiene Buffet. Yo las aguantaría.
No es lo mismo mover en esas cantidades brutales que maneja Buffet que lo que podemos tener nosotros. El incluso con lo que ha vendido si no me equivoco sigue teniendo más de un 10% de acciones de la compañía y con lo que ha vendido puede volver a comprar si baja más y al final quedarse en una media igual que la que tienes tu ahora.


----------



## aventurero artritico (4 Abr 2020)

yokese20 dijo:


> Joder... Justo esta semana habia comprado mas acciones de Delta y acciones de ese tipo. Cruceros, aviones, retail, automovil. No paro de perder... Ya me he cansado. El lunes lo vendo todo y lo meto en Facebook, google, alibaba, netflix, amazon, jd.com y a tomar por culo todo. (paso de mover mas el dinero)
> 
> Alguien sabe acciones de este tipo que esten bien de precio?



quieres dinero fácil eh?

a la que reboten un poco ya tienes que vender.


----------



## El Hombre Sin Nombre (4 Abr 2020)

yokese20 dijo:


> Lo he vuelto a pensar. Directamente lo metere todo al s&p 500 y ya no me tendre que preocupar nunca mas por la bolsa.
> 
> El cash no me gusta, es tener el dinero parado.



¿nunca has pensado que esta crisis podría suponer el fin de la hegemonía americana y del sistema actual? Tradicionalmente el SP500 siempre ha subido, pero es que en las últimas décadas USA ha sido la gran potencia. Esto podría cambiar, y con ello podría cambiar también la tendencia del SP500.


----------



## Fieseler Storch (4 Abr 2020)

yokese20 dijo:


> Joder... Justo esta semana habia comprado mas acciones de Delta y acciones de ese tipo. Cruceros, aviones, retail, automovil. No paro de perder... Ya me he cansado. El lunes lo vendo todo y lo meto en Facebook, google, alibaba, netflix, amazon, jd.com y a tomar por culo todo. (paso de mover mas el dinero)
> 
> Alguien sabe acciones de este tipo que esten bien de precio?



No, no has perdido nada aún.

Perderás cuando decidas vender o la empresa quiebre. No antes.

No hay que rayarse por ver un poco de rojo, porque es lo más normal del mundo


----------



## arriba/abajo (4 Abr 2020)

Fieseler Storch dijo:


> No, no has perdido nada aún.
> 
> Perderás cuando decidas vender o la empresa quiebre. No antes.
> 
> No hay que rayarse por ver un poco de rojo, porque es lo más normal del mundo



Asumir que te has podido equivocar y cerrar perdidas en vez dejarlas desangrarse es de lo primero que se debe aprender en bolsa


----------



## nief (4 Abr 2020)

GORILAZ dijo:


> Yo y mucha gente tiene cash y no somos kings. El panorama para el inversor sigue siendo una basura con rentabilidades ridiculas y la mayoria de activos sobrevalorados



No me esto explicando bien.

Hace 2 meses cash was trash, pero cuando digo que cash sera king -> esto aun no ha llegado de verdad.

Demosle tiempo, joder nos hemos olvidado ya que una crisis con un ostion como este no se resuelve en 2 meses. Estamos en la bull trap, pero aun viene la capitulacion, la desesperacion y el abandono.

Cuando os hayais cansado y decidido que la bolsa no es para sacar rentabilidad ahi sera el momento. Y eso seran meses y meses de caidas tras caidas. Y cuando pieneses que no puede caer mas pues caera muucho mas aun.

Saludos


----------



## Covid-8M (4 Abr 2020)

nief dijo:


> No me esto explicando bien.
> 
> Hace 2 meses cash was trash, pero cuando digo que cash sera king -> esto aun no ha llegado de verdad.
> 
> ...



Entiendo lo que dices y espero que los dioses te oigan. Pero eso sucedio en la anterior crisis hasta que en 2014 empezo la impresora. Esta vez han empezado a imprimir antes de caer y puede que no se de esa misma situacion


----------



## tremenk (4 Abr 2020)

K... dijo:


> Yo nunca me he creido la información que dan los grandes inversores como Buffet sobre sus propias inversiones, es información interesada para influir en el mercado para su beneficio.



Depende de la participación que tengas en la empresa te obligan a publicarla.


----------



## PasoLeati (4 Abr 2020)

Este chaval hace una reflexión entretenida sobre el tema:


----------



## arriba/abajo (5 Abr 2020)

Que bueno el vídeo @PasoLeati , muchas gracias por compartirlo. Estoy muy de acuerdo con el chico. Básicamente esto es una señal INEQUÍVOCA de que en el sector aéreo americano se va a instalar desde el lunes el maricon el ultimo


----------



## uberales (5 Abr 2020)

Iba a comprar a 2€ iag en España, ¿bajo aun más el precio?


----------



## arriba/abajo (5 Abr 2020)

No es un tema de precio, es un tema de esperar para tener más información de cómo está afectando a las aerolíneas. Y eso solo te lo va a dar esperar y ver qué pasa con las aerolíneas más débiles. Yo creo que está semana tenemos alguna ampliación de capital o rescate de algún gobierno para alguna de ellas.


----------



## tremenk (5 Abr 2020)

uberales dijo:


> Iba a comprar a 2€ iag en España, ¿bajo aun más el precio?



Yo me esperaria a la ultima semana de la cuarentena...

Encima el dia 13 o 14 abren los cortos en el Ibex...Esa semana abra buenos batacazos en la bolsa española.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Abr 2020)

Jose dijo:


> En menos de medio año IAG rondará 1€- 1’20€. Habiéndose dividido el precio por 8.
> eso si la aguantan para que no quiebre.



IAG aún no ha tocado fondo = Cierto
Quebrará = Lo dudo. Hay dinero de monarcas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Abr 2020)

Dejé de escuchar a Buffet cuando recomendó comprar acciones y él tenía 80 BILLONES en cash. Me fio mas de las acciones que toman que de lo que dicen.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (6 Abr 2020)

De momento las acciones de DELTA apenas se han inmutado. 

Lo dicho, los que compraron entre 21-24dolares (hace varias semanas) parece que no han hecho mal de momento.

Esta claro que la actividad laboral tiene que ponerse en marcha, y al principio solo volarán personal esencial, trabajadores, empresarios.... aunque haya que llevar distancia dentro del avión (la mitad de asientos) y operen un 25% de vuelos que antes de la pandemia.


----------



## arriba/abajo (6 Abr 2020)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> De momento las acciones de DELTA apenas se han inmutado.
> 
> Lo dicho, los que compraron entre 21-24dolares (hace varias semanas) parece que no han hecho mal de momento.
> 
> Esta claro que la actividad laboral tiene que ponerse en marcha, y al principio solo volarán personal esencial, trabajadores, empresarios.... aunque haya que llevar distancia dentro del avión (la mitad de asientos) y operen un 25% de vuelos que antes de la pandemia.



Si eso pasa, las aerolíneas siguen perdiendo dinero, mucho. Las aerolíneas tienen una margenes de mierda, y suelen volar a un 70/90% de ocupación media. Tú bajas eso por debajo del 50% y cuanto más vuelen, más dinero pierden. Hoy es un movimiento de rebote, por algo sube toda la.bolsa y no solo delta. No te preocupes que le queda poco para bajar a fuego. Sin pausa pero sin prisa. Ahora tienen que entrar los del esto va pa arriba esta semana, para pulirse los en la próxima bajada fuerte.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (6 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Si eso pasa, las aerolíneas siguen perdiendo dinero, mucho. Las aerolíneas tienen una margenes de mierda, y suelen volar a un 70/90% de ocupación media. Tú bajas eso por debajo del 50% y cuanto más vuelen, más dinero pierden. Hoy es un movimiento de rebote, por algo sube toda la.bolsa y no solo delta. No te preocupes que le queda poco para bajar a fuego. Sin pausa pero sin prisa. Ahora tienen que entrar los del esto va pa arriba esta semana, para pulirse los en la próxima bajada fuerte.



A estos precios del petroleo no pierden tanto.
Y si, van a desaparecer muchas aerolíneas pero esta lo dudo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (6 Abr 2020)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> A estos precios del petroleo no pierden tanto.
> Y si, van a desaparecer muchas aerolíneas pero esta lo dudo.



Incluso con petróleo gratis pierden dinero con una ocupación pongamos del 40%. Y si empiezan a volar de vuelta, al principio van a tener ocupaciones de mierda. Creéis que esto va a estar chutando en dos o tres semanas porque hoy nos dicen en los.mediosnque la bolsa va pa arriba porque hay menos casos. Tenéis que entender que la.bolsa se mueve y luego los medios te cuentan una historia de porque lo hacen, que a veces no tiene nada que ver. Hoy las bolsas no se mueven por el optimismo del coronavirus, sino porque tienen que rebotar antes de seguir bajando, porque no se baja 30 días sin parar, hay rebotes. Además hay que dejar pillados a los que tienen el culo inquieto.

Tú qué crees que para el mundo financiero es mejor noticia que un país Paco cómo España baje sus muertos en cien, o que mañana Japón entre en estado de emergencia con todo chapado? Pues eso


----------



## tremenk (6 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Si eso pasa, las aerolíneas siguen perdiendo dinero, mucho. Las aerolíneas tienen una margenes de mierda, y suelen volar a un 70/90% de ocupación media. Tú bajas eso por debajo del 50% y cuanto más vuelen, más dinero pierden. Hoy es un movimiento de rebote, por algo sube toda la.bolsa y no solo delta. No te preocupes que le queda poco para bajar a fuego. Sin pausa pero sin prisa. Ahora tienen que entrar los del esto va pa arriba esta semana, para pulirse los en la próxima bajada fuerte.



Creo lo mismo que tu...

Me ha pasado con otra empresa quebrada.. me ha pillado este mierda rebote que lo comenzó trump con el mierda tweet de ayer...

Aun que se ha mantenido bastante bien la bajada de Delta ni una subida, del SP500 ha hecho que suba... esto debe pegar un Bajon que flipas mañana o pasado.

La añadiré a mis cortos. Cuando llegue la tendencia bajista el SP deberá bajar un 10% minimo.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (6 Abr 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> Creo lo mismo que tu...
> 
> Me ha pasado con otra empresa quebrada.. me ha pillado este mierda rebote que lo comenzó trump con el mierda tweet de ayer...
> 
> Aun que se ha mantenido bastante bien la bajada de Delta ni una subida del SP500 ha hecho que suba... esto debe pegar un Bajon que flipas mañana o pasado.



No contais con que las bolsas en Europa han subido por haber alcanzado el pico de contagios, y el descenso en algunos, o las medidas ya de salir de confinamiento en Austria.....
Se va a empezar a poner a funcionar todo antes de lo que parece, aunque sea lentamente.


Igual se toco fondo hace varias semanas ..... Yo no lo sé, pero no doy nada por seguro.


----------



## Ungaunga (6 Abr 2020)

K... dijo:


> Yo nunca me he creido la información que dan los grandes inversores como Buffet sobre sus propias inversiones, es información interesada para influir en el mercado para su beneficio.



Si no recuerdo mal está obligado a informar trimestralmente a la SEC de sus movimientos excepto de los que quiera ocultar y que está obligado a publicarlos el trimestre siguiente. Hay información en Internet de sobra. Puedes copiar sus compras con retardo o directamente comprar acciones de BRK.


----------



## arriba/abajo (6 Abr 2020)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> No contais con que las bolsas en Europa han subido por haber alcanzado el pico de contagios, y el descenso en algunos, o las medidas ya de salir de confinamiento en Austria.....
> Se va a empezar a poner a funcionar todo antes de lo que parece, aunque sea lentamente.
> 
> 
> Igual se toco fondo hace varias semanas ..... Yo no lo sé, pero no doy nada por seguro.



En España siguen muriendo más de 600 personas, vamos a tener fácil un mes más de confinamiento. En Italia lo mismo. En Francia igual. En UK estamos subiendo en casos ahora mismo. En US igual. En Japón van a cerrar todo porque se les van de madre los casos. 

Y en un mes, cuando en España abran todo, y se llenen las terrazas de los bares, que pasa si se desmadra el virus otra vez? Volvemos a cerrar? Estamos en la mierda y aún nos queda mierda.

Y cuando a finales de esta semana o la que viene las bolsas bajen un 10% y nos digan en los medios que todo está fuera de control, ya lo veras.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (6 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> En España siguen muriendo más de 600 personas, vamos a tener fácil un mes más de confinamiento. En Italia lo mismo. En Francia igual. En UK estamos subiendo en casos ahora mismo. En US igual. En Japón van a cerrar todo porque se les van de madre los casos.
> 
> Y en un mes, cuando en España abran todo, y se llenen las terrazas de los bares, que pasa si se desmadra el virus otra vez? Volvemos a cerrar? Estamos en la mierda y aún nos queda mierda.
> 
> Y cuando a finales de esta semana o la que viene las bolsas bajen un 10% y nos digan en los medios que todo está fuera de control, ya lo veras.



No

Nos pillo sin mascarillas ni respiradores (En España). 

Ahora se fabrican en Martorell a razón de 300 por dia, respiradores. Y mascarillas ya se estan fabricando aqui. O sea que en Francia, Alemania etc será mejor aún.

Ya hay farmacos probandose...


Yo creo que hemos tocado fondo y ya solo queda subir, poco a poco, pero subir


----------



## BABY (6 Abr 2020)

Están engordando al gorrino.....


----------



## tremenk (6 Abr 2020)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> No
> 
> Nos pillo sin mascarillas ni respiradores (En España).
> 
> ...



No creo que las aerolíneas empiezan a funcionar este mes ni el que viene...Añadiendo que cuando se pueda habrá poca demanda durante medio año...Apalancado sus cuentas...

Para mi es posible que este mes toquemos suelo...pero las Aerolineas están tocadas.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (6 Abr 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> No creo que las aerolíneas empiezan a funcionar este mes ni el que viene...Añadiendo que cuando se pueda habrá poca demanda durante medio año...Apalancado sus cuentas...
> 
> Para mi es posible que este mes toquemos suelo...pero las Aerolineas están tocadas.



Entonces por que sigue teniendo este valor de 22 dolares Delta más o menos mantenido ya durante dos semanas o tres. 

Seguro que analistas financieros, sobre todo en USA habrían calculado ya la quiebra, el apalancamiento excesivo, .....


Estan esperando a ver que pasa.... nadie tiene la bola de cristal, 
Esta claro que la minoría que piense que ya es el punto de inflexión puede que salga ganando.

Y curiosamente la mayoría piensa que todavía no se ha tocado fondo.

* Yo no me postulo ni a favor ni en contra de ninguna teoría, solo creo que estaría bien abrir el debate y dar datos.


----------



## arriba/abajo (6 Abr 2020)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Entonces por que sigue teniendo este valor de 22 dolares Delta más o menos mantenido ya durante dos semanas o tres.
> 
> Seguro que analistas financieros, sobre todo en USA habrían calculado ya la quiebra, el apalancamiento excesivo, .....
> 
> ...



Delta valía el 21 de Feb casi 58 USD. Hace mes y medio. Ahora vale 22 en pleno rebote. Qué quieres que baje un 80% en una semana? Las cosas no funcionan asi. Te parece poca bajada de momento para que se tome un respiro y siga bajando?


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (6 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Delta valía el 21 de Feb casi 58 USD. Hace mes y medio. Ahora vale 22 en pleno rebote. Qué quieres que baje un 80% en una semana? Las cosas no funcionan asi. Te parece poca bajada de momento para que se tome un respiro y siga bajando?



No me has entendido, o no me explique bien.

Delta desde el 20 de marzo vale alrededor de 22 dolares y ahi sigue.


Ya sé que las cosas no suben ni caen a plomo hasta suelo .....

Estaba respondiendo que si tan evidente o claro es que van a quebrar ya habría ido al menos descendiendo ese valor .



Hay valores que desde hace 2 semanas no paran de subir. Por ej. ZILLOW GROUP. Desde hace 2 , 3 semanas alrededor de un 40%


No estoy diciendo que nadie invierta, lo único que digo es que esperar a ver lo evidente puede hacer perder el momento de entrar o salir.


----------



## tremenk (6 Abr 2020)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> No me has entendido, o no me explique bien.
> 
> Delta desde el 20 de marzo vale alrededor de 22 dolares y ahi sigue.
> 
> ...



En momentos de Alta Votalidad la bolsa es una ruleta rusa... Donde tendencias y rumores hacen que una acciones puedan tener un gap del 10% de bajada o subida...sin base a su contabilidad porque no la publican diariamente...

El que se dedica a esto.. por ejemplo habrá comprado el 20 de marzo a los 22 dolares...a cogido tendencia alcista con el rebote que viene después de unas bajadas muy bruscas... abra vendido a 30 y algo con casi un 50% de beneficios y abra puesto una posición corta con lo que se abra llevado otro 50% de bajada... 

Depende mucho de las sensaciones del mercado... solo una quiebra manda a tomar por culo al accionista...o un rescate por parte del estado.

Un claro ejemplo es "Las vegas Sands" con el crack de 2008..

Todo dios decía que se iba a quiebra por tal cantidad de deuda que tenia y no podía pagar...

Tardo 1 año y 3 meses para llegar de máximos de 130 a mínimos de 2...


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (6 Abr 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> En momentos de Alta Votalidad la bolsa es una ruleta rusa... Donde tendencias y rumores hacen que una acciones puedan tener un gap del 10% de bajada o subida...sin base a su contabilidad porque no la publican diariamente...
> 
> El que se dedica a esto.. por ejemplo habrá comprado el 20 de marzo a los 22 dolares...a cogido tendencia alcista con el rebote que viene después de unas bajadas muy bruscas... abra vendido a 30 y algo con casi un 50% de beneficios y abra puesto una posición corta con lo que se abra llevado otro 50% de bajada...
> 
> ...



Yo parto de la base de ue los GAPS no se pueden predecir. 

Warren Buffet ha sacado una infima parte de lo que tiene en Delta. Sin tan mal esta la cosa se habría salido.

Me parece interesante tu postura de pensar que vienen bajadas fuertes. Yo no lo veo tan claro.


----------



## tremenk (6 Abr 2020)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Yo parto de la base de ue los GAPS no se pueden predecir.
> 
> Warren Buffet ha sacado una infima parte de lo que tiene en Delta. Sin tan mal esta la cosa se habría salido.
> 
> Me parece interesante tu postura de pensar que vienen bajadas fuertes. Yo no lo veo tan claro.



Depende de si tienes el rumor o predices la siguiente tendencia...

Yo no tengo ni idea pero he visto algunos traders que se basan en comprar en X y vender en Y porque su gráfico de mierda se lo dice sin mirar puta contabilidad ni nada... intentan adivinar adivinar la tendencia con varios parámetros y hacen un gráficos de mierda que personalmente no me creo.

No acertaran todas pero si aciertan bastantes ya les sale rentable.

Esta claro que estas personas no son de las que te salen en vídeos de youtube vendiendo su truco para volverte millonario en 24 horas...

Se abran curtido a base de mil batallas y estarán 24h disponible para ello.

Y están los que utilizan información también...

No se que impacto puede tener vender tantas acciones de golpe de Delta, creo que cuando eres un accionista bastante importante como Berkshire tienes que ir por tramos porque si no sales perdiendo. Ya que si intentas vender un montón de acciones de golpe no habrá compradores suficientes que te compren y bajara la cotización de golpe creando pánico...El vendió las acciones entre 22 y 26...

Ha vendido mas acciones de lo que compro hace 1 mes por 43 dolares... se ha comido unas perdidas de mas de un 30% con la compra de marzo y ya no te digo de las que tenia antes. Si haces esos movimientos es porque crees que puedas comprarla mas barata todavía...

Hay que decir también que ahora que tiene menos de un 10% de las aerolíneas, no tiene la necesidad de hacer publicas sus movimientos.

Pero bueno es una opinión de un puto amateur.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (6 Abr 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> Depende de si tienes el rumor o predices la siguiente tendencia...
> 
> Yo no tengo ni idea pero he visto algunos traders que se basan en comprar en X y vender en Y porque su gráfico de mierda se lo dice sin mirar puta contabilidad ni nada... intentan adivinar adivinar la tendencia con varios parámetros y hacen un gráficos de mierda que personalmente no me creo.
> 
> ...



Y te agradezco tu comentario, yo tampoco tengo mucha idea. Y siempre me decante más por el analisís fundamental e invertir a largo plazo. Todo lo que comentas es más de invetir intradia de lo que yo ahí si que me pierdo.
Tu comentario me parece bastante solido si. En fin, ya iremos viendo, a mi en particular me da igual que baje o suba, quería ver si había alguien por estos lares que defendiera la idea que habert tocado fondo y sus posbiles argumentos.


----------



## yokese20 (6 Abr 2020)

He oido que puede que haya vendido una parte porque las ayudas del estado a las aerolineas requiere que no hayan inversores con mas del 10% del capital.

No tengo ni idea la verdad, pero lo he oido de alguien irrelevante, pero no por ello no puede ser cierto. 

Alguien tiene mas informacion. Me he salido hoy de todas las aerolineas, al final no he vendido el resto de acciones.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (6 Abr 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Los reyes son los padres.
> Y parece que algunos seguís creyendo en ellos.



Muy bien , gran aportación, todo argumentos.
Toma un sugus y vuelve a la cama.


yokese20 dijo:


> He oido que puede que haya vendido una parte porque las ayudas del estado a las aerolineas requiere que no hayan inversores con mas del 10% del capital.
> 
> No tengo ni idea la verdad, pero lo he oido de alguien irrelevante, pero no por ello no puede ser cierto.
> 
> Alguien tiene mas informacion. Me he salido hoy de todas las aerolineas, al final no he vendido el resto de acciones.



Parece que la salida de una parte de las acciones de BUFFET en DELTA no ha causado pánico hoy, es más ni se ha notado.

Hubo muchos que vaticinaban hoy una super caida, y que iban a vender sus posiciones en DELTA.


----------



## Juan Ramon Jimenez (6 Abr 2020)

Soy tenedor de acciones de Berkshire Hathaway y he aprovechado estas bajadas para aprovisionar más participaciones de la excelente empresa del de Omaha. Y sí , concuerdo con varios de por aquí que el suelo lo vimos hace un par de semanas. Parafraseando a Tierno Galván: El que no esté invertido, que invierta y al loro.


----------



## yokese20 (6 Abr 2020)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Muy bien , gran aportación, todo argumentos.
> Toma un sugus y vuelve a la cama.
> 
> Parece que la salida de una parte de las acciones de BUFFET en DELTA no ha causado pánico hoy, es más ni se ha notado.
> ...



Yo las he vendido hoy. Es que el viernes bajo un 10% en la cotizacion fuera de mercado. Pero hoy, como ha subido todo, sobretodo las lineas aereas pues no se ha notado tanto. Si hubiera bajado la bolsa hoy, ya te digo que habria bajado mas de un 10%.


----------



## skeptik (6 Abr 2020)

No se a quien le puede sorprender que el valor de las aerolíneas se vaya por el desagüe con el 90% del tráfico aéreo de pasajeros detenido.

Muchas no superarán este envite. Habrá fusiones.

Nadie tiene claro de si volveremos a viajar como antes. Pero lo que sí está claro es que los aviones no van a dejar de volar, y alguien tiene que operarlos.


----------



## yokese20 (6 Abr 2020)

Juan Ramon Jimenez dijo:


> Soy tenedor de acciones de Berkshire Hathaway y he aprovechado estas bajadas para aprovisionar más participaciones de la excelente empresa del de Omaha. Y sí , concuerdo con varios de por aquí de que el suelo lo vimos hace un par de semanas. Parafraseando a Tierno Galván: El que no esté invertido, que invierta y al loro.



Justamente hace 2 semanas el foro de inversion y bolsa se lleno de hilos diciendo que habia que entrar ya. Incluso yo abri un hilo. 

Muchos, por avariciosos o miedosos se han quedado fuera. Con bajadas del 30% o hasta del 40% de algunos indices, era evidente que ya era buen momento. Cualquiera podia verlo. Pero bueno, ya avisamos, y los madmaxistas diciendo que el cash era el rey.


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Abr 2020)

yokese20 dijo:


> Justamente hace 2 semanas el foro de inversion y bolsa se lleno de hilos diciendo que habia que entrar ya. Incluso yo abri un hilo.
> 
> Muchos, por avariciosos o miedosos se han quedado fuera. Con bajadas del 30% o hasta del 40% de algunos indices, era evidente que ya era buen momento. Cualquiera podia verlo. Pero bueno, ya avisamos, y los madmaxistas diciendo que el cash era el rey.



Estás diciendo que las bolsas no perforan los.minimos de mediados de Marzo? Porque yo dije en todo momento que si, y lo mantengo. Caretas fuera. No es cuestión de avaricia, es cuestión de que no hay senales de que el mercado haya cambiado y que ahora tengamos tendencia alcista. Nunca te tires a un tren en marcha.

Y no me des como señal que parece que lo del virus se arregla, porque si hoy hubiese tocado para abajo, salían con la mala noticia de que en Japón están subiendo mucho los casos y que declaran allí el estado de emergencia, y que todo está fatal, y que tropecientos muertos en NY, y que el Prime minister en UK la Esta palmando por el virus etc.

El mercado se está tomando un respiro y de paso pillando a cuántas más gacelas mejor, y por lo que se ve en el hilo, lo está haciendo de puta madre.


----------



## yokese20 (7 Abr 2020)

De hecho hoy mismo he invertido por primera vez en un indice (en 2).
He vendido todas las acciones de airolineas (el resto de acciones al final las he mantenido)

Y he comprado el etf blackrock S&P smallcap 600 y un indice polaco.


----------



## yokese20 (7 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Estás diciendo que las bolsas no perforan los.minimos de mediados de Marzo? Porque yo dije en todo momento que si, y lo mantengo. Caretas fuera. No es cuestión de avaricia, es cuestión de que no hay senales de que el mercado haya cambiado y que ahora tengamos tendencia alcista. Nunca te tires a un tren en marcha.
> 
> Y no me des como señal que parece que lo del virus se arregla, porque si hoy hubiese tocado para abajo, salían con la mala noticia de que en Japón están subiendo mucho los casos y que declaran allí el estado de emergencia, y que todo está fatal, y que tropecientos muertos en NY, y que el Prime minister en UK la Esta palmando por el virus etc.
> 
> El mercado se está tomando un respiro y de paso pillando a cuántas más gacelas mejor, y por lo que se ve en el hilo, lo está haciendo de puta madre.



No digo que haya tocado minimos si o si.

Digo que hay una posibilidad, relativamente grande (50%??) de que no vuelva a tocar minimos. 

Y que si llega a bajar mas de lo que bajo (50%?? de que suceda), como mucho bajara un 10-15% desde ese nivel.

Por lo tanto, el coste de oportunidad de no haber comprado hace 2 semanas es bastante grande.

Si bajara mas, que perderias? ese 10-15%, para luego recuperar y ganar un poco mas que si lo hubieras comprado hace 2 semanas. 

En cambio, si resulta que no vuelve a minimos, te has quedado completamente fuera. Que sentido tendria comprar el S&P cuando llegue a 3000? Es una cuestion del coste de oportunidad. De que las acciones estaban tan baratas por sus fundamentales que no valia la pena esperar.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (7 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Estás diciendo que las bolsas no perforan los.minimos de mediados de Marzo? Porque yo dije en todo momento que si, y lo mantengo. Caretas fuera. No es cuestión de avaricia, es cuestión de que no hay senales de que el mercado haya cambiado y que ahora tengamos tendencia alcista. Nunca te tires a un tren en marcha.
> 
> Y no me des como señal que parece que lo del virus se arregla, porque si hoy hubiese tocado para abajo, salían con la mala noticia de que en Japón están subiendo mucho los casos y que declaran allí el estado de emergencia, y que todo está fatal, y que tropecientos muertos en NY, y que el Prime minister en UK la Esta palmando por el virus etc.
> 
> El mercado se está tomando un respiro y de paso pillando a cuántas más gacelas mejor, y por lo que se ve en el hilo, lo está haciendo de puta madre.



Yo no habría vendido DELTA.

Y ya veremos lo que pasa con las gacelas. De momento la semana ha empezado con las bolsas subiendo incluso donde está ahora el mayor problema.


----------



## yokese20 (7 Abr 2020)

"En los mercados bajistas las acciones regresan a sus legítimos dueños" J.P Morgan.

Vender, vender, que los valientes nos quedaremos las acciones.


----------



## Victor Chanov (7 Abr 2020)

Perdón por el off-topic, pero viene al hilo, por si queréis participar:

¿Cuando pensáis que se podrá salir de España por avión?


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (7 Abr 2020)

Espero estar por aqui cuando llegue el momento para decirte que acertaste de pleno.

O la cagaste completamente.


----------



## orbeo (7 Abr 2020)

skeptik dijo:


> No se a quien le puede sorprender que el valor de las aerolíneas se vaya por el desagüe con el 90% del tráfico aéreo de pasajeros detenido.
> 
> Muchas no superarán este envite. Habrá fusiones.
> 
> Nadie tiene claro de si volveremos a viajar como antes. Pero lo que sí está claro es que los aviones no van a dejar de volar, y alguien tiene que operarlos.



Hombre tanto como el 90% del tráfico aéreo parado no se yo... que no digo que haya bajado bastante pero esto es de ahora mismo:


----------



## yokese20 (7 Abr 2020)

orbeo dijo:


> Hombre tanto como el 90% del tráfico aéreo parado no se yo... que no digo que haya bajado bastante pero esto es de ahora mismo:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 279830
> 
> ...



Que vergüenza. Que nos tengan confinados en casa mientras hay miles de aviones volando...

No podemos ni salir de casa a tomar el aire 5 minutos bajo pena de multa o detención por desobediencia, mientras los ricos/poderosos/políticos van traspasando el virus por aire de un sitio para otro.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (7 Abr 2020)

De momento el rebote dura.


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Abr 2020)

yokese20 dijo:


> "En los mercados bajistas las acciones regresan a sus legítimos dueños" J.P Morgan.
> 
> Vender, vender, que los valientes nos quedaremos las acciones.



Si no es cuestión de vender. Yo no he vendido porque no he comprado. Cada operación que hagas es exponerte al mercado, lo que significa que son más opciones de cagarla. A no ser que seas un pro que viva de hacer muchas operaciones. Y cuando digo vivir me refiero a que tú salario sea únicamente eso. Y no creo que un pro este posteando en burbuja la verdad.

No tiene sentido ir haciendo operaciones sin parar. Ahora entro porque esto va pa arriba, me lo perdí!!!, Ya pasó el tren!!!, Mete más aquí!!, Ahora esto va para abajo mierda!, Promedia lo otro!!!!, Si esto baja a X doblo la apuesta!, Se me escapó la aerolínea mejor entrar ahora!

Hay que tener calma y un plan claro, y no alterarse sin la bolsa sube un 7% como ayer, o si baja un 10% como hace unas semanas (y como probablemente vendrá en unos días).


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Abr 2020)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 279884
> 
> 
> De momento el rebote dura.



Joder macho si después del rebote brutal de América ayer no eres capaz de entender que Delta no fue capaz de subir una puta mierda y que eso implica que a un nivel técnico está herida de muerte y que cuando baje se va a ir a 15 pavos en un pispas o incluso más abajo...yo no sé qué más necesitas. Delta está puliendo 60 millones de dólares AL DIA. En algo más de dos semanas 1000 kilotones. Haz cuentas.

Están engordando el gorrino como alguien muy bien dijo. Meten noticias de euforia en el mercado para que la peña en casa Piqué y entre, mientras las.manos fuertes van saliendose lo más rápido que pueden sin hundir el precio. Luego cuando están fuera, pum, noticia de que X aerolínea necesita una inyección urgente de capital y ya se van todas abajo, con las gacelas a bordo.


----------



## schweiz_cat (7 Abr 2020)

Los que pensáis que las bolsas van a bajar bastante más de lo que ya han bajado, no creéis que hacer pequeñas entradas semanales (por ejemplo), es una buena idea por si al final no bajan tanto como pensáis?

Lo pregunto porque es la estrategia que estoy siguiendo yo, e igual estoy equivocado.


----------



## tremenk (7 Abr 2020)

schweiz_cat dijo:


> Los que pensáis que las bolsas van a bajar bastante más de lo que ya han bajado, no creéis que hacer pequeñas entradas semanales (por ejemplo), es una buena idea por si al final no bajan tanto como pensáis?
> 
> Lo pregunto porque es la estrategia que estoy siguiendo yo, e igual estoy equivocado.



Eso interesa si lo haces para X empresas siempre las mismas. Y es una buena estrategia. Utilizas varios disparos para cazarla y obtener un buen precio a largo plazo.

Por ejemplo tienes 5-10 empresas en tu cartera.

Intentar adivinar el suelo de una empresa es una loteria. Eso si, si lo adivinas obtendras grandes beneficios en las primeras subidas.

Por ejemplo si compraste un packete a 10 pero la semana siguiente la tienes a 5 compras otro paquete a 5, es como si lo hubieras comprado todo a 7.5...

Ya no tienes esa diferencia del 50% para recuperar. Si no un 25%.

He puesto un ejemplo exagerado par que se pueda ver claro...

Todo esto hay que hacerlo con un análisis y tal... y analizar si crees que ha tocado el suelo o puede caer mas.


----------



## jmlv (7 Abr 2020)

Qué os parece Deutsche Lufthansa AG?
por que hablais de OJO IAG ?


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Abr 2020)

jmlv dijo:


> que pensais de Deutsche Lufthansa AG ?
> y por que hablais de ojo IAG?



Decimos ojo con IAG porque dada la situación de falta de vuelos y el consumo brutal de caja, a pesar de ser de las aerolíneas con más liquidez disponible, lo mismo no le da.

Lufthansa? No es ni de lejos de las que más liquidez tiene. Así que ya puedes inferir lo que le puede pasar.


----------



## schweiz_cat (7 Abr 2020)

parece que de momento al mercado le ha importado dos cojones lo que hizo Buffet el viernes no?


----------



## Jsantos16 (7 Abr 2020)

Madre mía American Airlines, +26% ha llegado estar, me he quitado más de la mitad


----------



## gordinflas (7 Abr 2020)

Jsantos16 dijo:


> Madre mía American Airlines, +26% ha llegado estar, me he quitado más de la mitad



Al final habrás tenido suerte y te habrás quitado de encima la aerolínea... Para que después digan que estos días no hay oportunidades para que los novatos arreglen sus errores


----------



## Jsantos16 (7 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Al final habrás tenido suerte y te habrás quitado de encima la aerolínea... Para que después digan que estos días no hay oportunidades para que los novatos para arreglen sus errores



Bufff vaya respiro y Santander también me he quitado bastante (incluso lo ve vendido algo más caro que cuando lo compré)

2 lastres menos, aunque Santander me he quedado con las ganas de vender más, de repente ha caído de 2,30 a 2,23 cuando estaba esperando a ver si subia para vender más. 

AA ya casi no representa nada de mi cartera


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Abr 2020)

Jsantos16 dijo:


> Bufff vaya respiro y Santander también me he quitado bastante (incluso lo ve vendido algo más caro que cuando lo compré)
> 
> 2 lastres menos, aunque Santander me he quedado con las ganas de vender más, de repente ha caído de 2,30 a 2,23 cuando estaba esperando a ver si subia para vender más.
> 
> AA ya casi no representa nada de mi cartera



Me alegro que hayas podido salir bien de ambas. Estos rebotes, y más con tanta volatilidad que son tan violentos, son las oportunidades para reconocer errores y enmendarlos.


----------



## skeptik (7 Abr 2020)

orbeo dijo:


> Hombre tanto como el 90% del tráfico aéreo parado no se yo... que no digo que haya bajado bastante pero esto es de ahora mismo:



Eso es irrelevante sin contrastarlo con la situación de partida.

¿Cuántos de esos aviones son vuelos regulares con más de un 80% de ocupación?

Te sugiero que te des un paseo por los alrededores de un hub si tienes alguno a tiro y cuentes las operaciones por hora (y lo contrastes con las habituales). Se te pondrán los pelos de punta si entiendes lo que eso significa.


----------



## Jsantos16 (7 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Me alegro que hayas podido salir bien de ambas. Estos rebotes, y más con tanta volatilidad que son tan violentos, son las oportunidades para reconocer errores y enmendarlos.



Lastima no haberme quitado algo más de ambas, sobre todo del Santander, (es que ha sido visto y no visto el pasar de 2,30 a 2,23) pero bueno ha sido un gran paso, ahora tengo bastante liquidez para afrontar futuras bajadas

AA ya ha bajado casi 1$ desde que he vendido yo, madre mía que volatilidad. La gente que haya trading puro y duro se estará haciendo de oro.


----------



## schweiz_cat (7 Abr 2020)

Jsantos16 dijo:


> Lastima no haberme quitado algo más de ambas, sobre todo del Santander, (es que ha sido visto y no visto el pasar de 2,30 a 2,23) pero bueno ha sido un gran paso, ahora tengo bastante liquidez para afrontar futuras bajadas
> 
> AA ya ha bajado casi 1$ desde que he vendido yo, madre mía que volatilidad. La gente que haya trading puro y duro se estará haciendo de oro.



La has clavado


----------



## mmm (7 Abr 2020)

Sin ánimo de acritud, si acertaseis la décima parte de lo que habláis erais ricos


----------



## Morenito Winter (7 Abr 2020)

¿Alguien espera tipos de interés positivos en los próximos años? No.
Entonces empresas grandes y estables con PER alrededor de 20 (equivalente a 5%) serán las triunfadoras.
Ved lo que ha pasado con Nestle o General Mills. Ni se han inmutado las cabronas.


----------



## Morenito Winter (8 Abr 2020)

Lo que más me jode de este foro son los que pontifican sobre el futuro pero no paran de decir chorradas o de equivocarse una y otra vez. No tengo nada contra @GOLDGOD le pongo solo como ejemplo.

Ahora dice con toda seguridad:
_Faltan 2 o 3 meses para la corrección buena.
Hasta octubre la bolsa es intocable._

Este hombre de unos 45-55 años y bilingüe en catalán-valenciano, probablemente sea de un pueblo y trabajó en una ciudad en I+D, ahorró algo, le ha pasado algo a nivel sentimental-familiar-laboral en la ciudad, un desengaño muy grande, y ahora tiene tierras en su pueblo donde cultiva y también tiene algunos árboles. Sus ingresos deben estar en algo menos que la media de España, en función de lo que habla de sus compras de metales preciosos. Como ya no le gusta la ciudad, ni Podemos, partido con el que simpatizó hace unos cinco años, todo lo que no sea comida-madera-metales-materias primas-vox le parecerá mal. Como seguramente lo pasó mal en la crisis de 2008, verá crisis el resto de su vida. Me puedo equivocar en algo, pero creo que acierto bastante más de lo que me equivoco. A continuación algunos mensajes:

3/4/20: Recordaros a todos que se estan aplocando megadosis de vitamina C a personas infectadas con muy buen resultado. 1 gramo de vitamina C cada hora hasta que tengais cagalera.

24/12/19: Parece que la plata podría estar em breve por encima de 20 dolares/onza.

4/9/19: La plata esta al dente para plantarse en los 20.40 bien pronto. Mañana? Pasado mañana?

24/4/19: Vox en Madrid es primera fuerza

14/4/19: La izquierda va a perder de un 10 a un 15% de los votos que pasaran a la abstencion o a Vox. De la abstención un 10-15% pasara a Vox. La izquierda EVIDENTEMENTE va a empeorar su resultado igual que pasó en Andalucia pero con más intensidad. 

16/3/19: Vox no va a gobernar pero será la fuerza más votada. En lad próximas si que veremos mayoría absoluta y seguramente sea un record historico por encima del resultado del psoe en 1982. 

4/12/17:
Pues yo despues de muchos años llegué a la conclusion que la bolsa es un negocio al que has de dedicarle unos 10 minutos cada diez años.
Cuando la gente esta llorando por las calles miras el grafico del ibex y si esta cerca de los minimos de la ultima decada llamas al broker y metes lo ahorrado en la ultima decada a todo lo que pague mas del 8% de dividendo anual.
Yo en 2008 metí todo en BME y ya me ha pagado en dividendos todo lo invertido y aún tengo las acciones casi con 60% de beneficio.
Estoy esperando al proximo crack para entrar de cara a 2030.

---

Este forero sigue esperando un crack bursátil, que parece que fue hace dos semanas pero él se lo perdió, y él sigue con sus acciones de BME y pontificando en burbuja, mientras tanto pasan cosas como estas:
















Y podría poner 100 ejemplos más.
Cuidado con este foro. Yo he dejado de ganar bastante dinero por su culpa y ahora lo uso para saber lo que NO debo hacer.


----------



## tremenk (8 Abr 2020)

Morenito Winter dijo:


> Lo que más me jode de este foro son los que pontifican sobre el futuro pero no paran de decir chorradas o de equivocarse una y otra vez. No tengo nada contra @GOLDGOD le pongo solo como ejemplo.
> 
> Ahora dice con toda seguridad:
> _Faltan 2 o 3 meses para la corrección buena.
> ...



Si tanto te perjudica el foro porque no te vas de él? Así lograras "ganar bastante dinero".

Pretendes ganar dinero en Bolsa sin ninguna estrategia y dejándote influenciar por opiniones de un random de Internet?

Me hace mucha gracia ver personas como tu, que culpan a los demás por no tener los huevos a entrarle cuando "ellos creen" que es el precio correcto.

Es fácil ahora mirar los gráficos de hace 2 semanas y dar una opinión como la tuya criticando a los agoreros.


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Abr 2020)

Morenito Winter dijo:


> Lo que más me jode de este foro son los que pontifican sobre el futuro pero no paran de decir chorradas o de equivocarse una y otra vez. No tengo nada contra @GOLDGOD le pongo solo como ejemplo.
> 
> Ahora dice con toda seguridad:
> _Faltan 2 o 3 meses para la corrección buena.
> ...



Entonces imagino que vas a entrar hoy largo a empresas cíclicas a saco?


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (8 Abr 2020)

El oraculo de omaha se queda corto al lado de esto.

Esta semana se han metido los arabes a comprar CARNIVAL, un 8% de la empresa. 
Es una empresa que ha caido un 80% con esto del virus.......


De momento los que van ganando son los que se metieron en bolsa hace 2 semanas. Los que creen que ha sido un error estan bien en decirlo pero se les nota un tufillo de falta de humildad y un poco de prepotencia. 
Esto debería de ir de compartir información e intentar apoyarse, no de colgarse medallas.


----------



## Morenito Winter (8 Abr 2020)

Pensar que porque en 2008 la bajada de oa bolsa fue en dos tramos esta vez será igual no tiene ninguna base.

Los insiders compraron mucho en el mínimo. Yo creo que los multimillonarios y ceos tienen más perspectiva que un forero desde su casa.

Quién me preguntaba por qué sigo aquí: igual que por lo que sigo leyendo a veces pcbolsa, para hacer lo contrario de lo que dicen.


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Abr 2020)

Morenito Winter dijo:


> Pensar que porque en 2008 la bajada de oa bolsa fue en dos tramos esta vez será igual no tiene ninguna base.
> 
> Los insiders compraron mucho en el mínimo. Yo creo que los multimillonarios y ceos tienen más perspectiva que un forero desde su casa.
> 
> ...



Que listo eres tío!!! 

(Es curioso la gráfica que pones , con la primera bajada gorda de 2008, cómo entró un volumen brutal de dinero, más aún que en la segunda bajada gorda. Es decir, que en esta primera bajada gorda de 2020 haya entrado mucho dinero, no solo no invalida la tesis de que puede quedar un segundo hachazo, sino que la sustenta. Cuando pongas una gráfica, asegúrate que te sirve para validar tu opinión, no para la contrario)


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Abr 2020)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> El oraculo de omaha se queda corto al lado de esto.
> 
> Esta semana se han metido los arabes a comprar CARNIVAL, un 8% de la empresa.
> Es una empresa que ha caido un 80% con esto del virus.......
> ...



Tu vas a invertir con un horizonte de inversión de dos semanas? Si es así entonces si la has cagado o acertado según si entraste o no.

Yo no invierto a dos semanas vista, por lo tanto de que coño me tengo que disculpar? Ha acabado esto? Si en tres meses por ejemplo estamos ya chutando pa arriba, ven a pedir disculpas y que la gente rinda cuentas. Yo el primero. Pero por un puto rebote de dos semanas de mierda? Estamos gilipollas o que?


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (8 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Tu vas a invertir con un horizonte de inversión de dos semanas? Si es así entonces si la has cagado o acertado según si entraste o no.
> 
> Yo no invierto a dos semanas vista, por lo tanto de que coño me tengo que disculpar? Ha acabado esto? Si en tres meses por ejemplo estamos ya chutando pa arriba, ven a pedir disculpas y que la gente rinda cuentas. Yo el primero. Pero por un puto rebote de dos semanas de mierda? Estamos gilipollas o que?



Precisamente invierto a largo plazo. 

Por que cojones tienes que hablar en este plan??? eres subnormal o tienes algun problema?

Al puto ignore gilipollas


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Abr 2020)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Precisamente invierto a largo plazo.
> 
> Por que cojones tienes que hablar en este plan??? eres subnormal o tienes algun problema?
> 
> Al puto ignore gilipollas



Quién va hablando de un tufillo de falta de humildad?

Inviertes a largo y vienes con esas por un rebote de dos semanas? Tú sabes lo que llevan caído los índices desde el 21 de febrero o así? Si estás de invertir en bolsa no sabes lo que son los rebotes?

Por cierto el único que ha insultado aquí eres tú, pero no te preocupes que no soy del club de los ofendiditos y me la pela bastante.


----------



## BudSpencer (8 Abr 2020)

Aquí hay dos posibles interpretaciones:

1. Piensas que esta crisis es como alguna de los últimos 150 años (gripe española, Gran Depresión, 2ª Guerra Mundial, SARS, Lehman Brothers, etc).

2. Estamos ante una crisis nueva que no es como ninguna de las anteriores.

Si eres de los primeros deberías haber comprado hace ya días y deberías seguir comprando.

Si crees que esto es una crisis diferente a cualquiera de las anteriores hay que esperar.

¿Dónde me sitúo yo? En la opción 2. Claramente es una situación nueva y todavía queda mucho margen de bajada.

¿Por qué esta crisis es muy diferente a cualquiera de las anteriores? Porque es una pandemia en un mundo globalizado.


----------



## tremenk (8 Abr 2020)

Morenito Winter dijo:


> Pensar que porque en 2008 la bajada de oa bolsa fue en dos tramos esta vez será igual no tiene ninguna base.
> 
> Los insiders compraron mucho en el mínimo. Yo creo que los multimillonarios y ceos tienen más perspectiva que un forero desde su casa.
> 
> ...



Si, ya lo estamos viendo en este hilo con Buffet 

Hablar cuando ya han pasado las cosas es muy fácil.



BudSpencer dijo:


> Aquí hay dos posibles interpretaciones:
> 
> 1. Piensas que esta crisis es como alguna de los últimos 150 años (gripe española, Gran Depresión, 2ª Guerra Mundial, SARS, Lehman Brothers, etc).
> 
> ...



Añadiría lo endeudada que están muchas empresas...

A ver cuantas sobreviven....

Hay cadáveres zombies devoradores de deuda andantes..que haber como se la apañan sin flujo de caja.


----------



## mmm (8 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Que bueno el vídeo @PasoLeati , muchas gracias por compartirlo. Estoy muy de acuerdo con el chico. Básicamente esto es una señal INEQUÍVOCA de que en el sector aéreo americano se va a instalar desde el lunes el maricon el ultimo



Vas acertando


----------



## matias331 (9 Abr 2020)

Morenito Winter dijo:


> ¿Alguien espera tipos de interés positivos en los próximos años? No.
> Entonces empresas grandes y estables con PER alrededor de 20 (equivalente a 5%) serán las triunfadoras.
> Ved lo que ha pasado con Nestle o General Mills. Ni se han inmutado las cabronas.



No solo es porque sean grandes.....Nestle y General Mills siguen alimentando la misma cantidad de bocas......mientras que Aerolineas???


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (10 Abr 2020)

De momento parece que van a aguantar.

Trump declara que se deben salvar las aerolíneas


----------



## Frostituto (10 Abr 2020)

Morenito Winter dijo:


> Pensar que porque en 2008 la bajada de oa bolsa fue en dos tramos esta vez será igual no tiene ninguna base.
> 
> Los insiders compraron mucho en el mínimo. Yo creo que los multimillonarios y ceos tienen más perspectiva que un forero desde su casa.
> 
> ...



Hay una cosa que se llama ponderar a la baja

Yo mismo he comprado acciones de la empresa en la que trabajo para ponderar a la baja las acciones caras recibidas de años anteriores. Y tengo unos 10.000€ en mi propia empresa. Pues imagínate el que tenga millones de €

Lo digo por el tema insider que comentas


----------



## arriba/abajo (10 Abr 2020)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> De momento parece que van a aguantar.
> 
> Trump declara que se deben salvar las aerolíneas



Nadie duda que las van a salvar. La pregunta es a qué coste y jodiendo a quien? Si tiene que entrar capital, creo que Trump va a salvar los empleos a costa de joder a los accionistas, lo cual es lo normal además.


----------



## Frostituto (10 Abr 2020)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Aquí hay dos posibles interpretaciones:
> 
> 1. Piensas que esta crisis es como alguna de los últimos 150 años (gripe española, Gran Depresión, 2ª Guerra Mundial, SARS, Lehman Brothers, etc).
> 
> ...



El mercado es reaccionario e impulsivo y en cuanto se empiecen a ver quiebras la gente va a salir por patas y a vender rápidamente las plusvalías que estén pillando en esta lateralidad

No tenemos ni vacuna ni un tratamiento efectivo todavía... seguimos todos encerrados en nuestras casas y el tejido productivo parado. ¿El mercado ya ha descontado quiebras? Venga hombre


----------



## tramperoloco (10 Abr 2020)

Tal como yo lo veo para que haya otra caida importante la situacion se debe alargar , continuar el deterioro y la incertidumbre economica y se le quite la idea a la gente de invertir en bolsa y decida guardar la pasta para un por si acaso.


----------



## Yamato (11 Abr 2020)

Las aerolíneas pueden ser nacionalizadas, por lo tanto el riesgo es altísimo.


----------



## Galvani (11 Abr 2020)

Yo no sé cómo se toma como referencia lo que haga un tipo como Buffet, que si pierde cientos de millones le da igual porque él sí puede caerse y levantarse 50 veces. 

Por otra parte es uno de los que mueven los mercados con información privilegiada.


----------



## pepetemete (11 Abr 2020)

Aquí está la verdadera guerra y el verdadero sentido del COVID19, a manos de quien estarán las empresas cuando todo esto acabe.
La pandemia durará en base a lo que marquen los precios de ciertas acciones.


----------



## PasoLeati (13 Abr 2020)




----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Abr 2020)

yokese20 dijo:


> Justamente hace 2 semanas el foro de inversion y bolsa se lleno de hilos diciendo que habia que entrar ya. Incluso yo abri un hilo.
> 
> Muchos, por avariciosos o miedosos se han quedado fuera. Con bajadas del 30% o hasta del 40% de algunos indices, era evidente que ya era buen momento. Cualquiera podia verlo. Pero bueno, ya avisamos, y los madmaxistas diciendo que el cash era el rey.



Habia que entrar ya!!! Y cargar aerolíneas en el zurrón!!!

Estos madmaxistas que dicen que solo porque no vuela un puto avión las aerolíneas pueden quebrar y muchas van a hacer ampliaciones!!!

Norwegian Air shares plummet as survival depends on rescue plan


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (14 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Habia que entrar ya!!! Y cargar aerolíneas en el zurrón!!!
> 
> Estos madmaxistas que dicen que solo porque no vuela un puto avión las aerolíneas pueden quebrar y muchas van a hacer ampliaciones!!!
> 
> Norwegian Air shares plummet as survival depends on rescue plan



Pinta mal, si esta cae puede haber un efecto dominó en muchas compañías, sobre todo europeas.


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Abr 2020)

mmm dijo:


> Vas acertando




Me equivoqué por una o dos semanas, ya ves. Pero lo que yo dije se está cumpliendo. Y lo mantengo. Vienes ahora a ponerme medallas campeón?

Siempre dije que la primera en caer sería Norwegian. Y que las americanas van después. Y que Lufthansa y Air France probablemente también tengan que tirar de equity y las únicas cuatro que sigo que pueden salvarse sin ampliación, o al menos las que más opciones tienen son Air Canada, IAG, Ryanair y Wizzair.

Norwegian Air shares plummet as survival depends on rescue plan


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Abr 2020)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Pinta mal, si esta cae puede haber un efecto dominó en muchas compañías, sobre todo europeas.



Las americanas están peor. De las europeas alguna de las grandes ampliará, pero no de forma tan hardcore como Norwegian. Será una dilución que las hará menos interesantes de cara al inversor pero no van a dejarte a cero o casi como Norwegian


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (14 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Las americanas están peor. De las europeas alguna de las grandes ampliará, pero no de forma tan hardcore como Norwegian. Será una dilución que las hará menos interesantes de cara al inversor pero no van a dejarte a cero o casi como Norwegian



Tambien ver el otro lado, el que se la juegue ahora, si la rescatan, y el tema del virus remite.....


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Abr 2020)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Tambien ver el otro lado, el que se la juegue ahora, si la rescatan, y el tema del virus remite.....



Es al revés. Hay que entrar en las aerolíneas DESPUES de las ampliaciones, no antes. Si entras antes, te diluyen y pierdes tu dinero. Si entras después, quizás no ganes tanto pero al menos sabes que ya no te van a follar en una ampliación (a corto plazo). 

Y el que entre en esas circunstancias que al menos lo sepa y entre asimiento ese riesgo. Por ejemplo yo estoy muy tentado a entrar en Cineworld de una forma especulativa, pero soy consciente de que las posibilidades de quedarme.pillado son MUY altas. Pero asumo ese riesgo porque pienso que la rentabilidad que podría sacar si eso no se da es de multiplicar el capital por varias veces. El problema es el.que entra ahí sin pensar nada de esto.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (14 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Es al revés. Hay que entrar en las aerolíneas DESPUES de las ampliaciones, no antes. Si entras antes, te diluyen y pierdes tu dinero. Si entras después, quizás no ganes tanto pero al menos sabes que ya no te van a follar en una ampliación (a corto plazo).
> 
> Y el que entre en esas circunstancias que al menos lo sepa y entre asimiento ese riesgo. Por ejemplo yo estoy muy tentado a entrar en Cineworld de una forma especulativa, pero soy consciente de que las posibilidades de quedarme.pillado son MUY altas. Pero asumo ese riesgo porque pienso que la rentabilidad que podría sacar si eso no se da es de multiplicar el capital por varias veces. El problema es el.que entra ahí sin pensar nada de esto.



Cineworld.... para mi es una empresa similar a Carnival, en el sentido de que este tipo de empresas que dependen de reunir a la gente en un lugar concreto y muy cerca las unas de las otras.


----------



## Nefersen (14 Abr 2020)

Te daría la razón, pero ten en cuenta que en las ocasiones anteriores, el "rescate" ha llegado después de la segunda caída, y en cambio ahora el rescate se ha adelantado, creando un suelo artificial.


----------



## mmm (14 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Me equivoqué por una o dos semanas, ya ves. Pero lo que yo dije se está cumpliendo. Y lo mantengo. Vienes ahora a ponerme medallas campeón?
> 
> Siempre dije que la primera en caer sería Norwegian. Y que las americanas van después. Y que Lufthansa y Air France probablemente también tengan que tirar de equity y las únicas cuatro que sigo que pueden salvarse sin ampliación, o al menos las que más opciones tienen son Air Canada, IAG, Ryanair y Wizzair.
> 
> Norwegian Air shares plummet as survival depends on rescue plan



DIJISTe que el lunes de hace 9 días harían un maricon el último

Fallaste

No pasa nada por fallar, todos fallamos. Por eso aprendemos a no hablar tanto

Por cierto, iag subiendo un 4%


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Abr 2020)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Cineworld.... para mi es una empresa similar a Carnival, en el sentido de que este tipo de empresas que dependen de reunir a la gente en un lugar concreto y muy cerca las unas de las otras.



Sin duda. Y tienen una deuda bastante grande, y encima con la compra de unos cines en Canadá por más de dos mil kilos. Pero es que si se vuelve a poner a 20 peniques o así, hablamos de una caída del 95% aprox desde que esto empezó. Es que si no amplían capital y la acción se pone en unos años en 150 peniques (viene de 300l sería multiplicar casi por 8. Lo que digo. Muy arriesgado, pero al menos he hecho mis números en la cabeza y se lo que puede venir.

Cineworld para mi seria un poco como Renault para @gordinflas


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Abr 2020)

mmm dijo:


> DIJISTe que el lunes de hace 9 días harían un maricon el último
> 
> Fallaste
> 
> ...



Sois mejores los que no decís nada y luego venis a pasar recetas. Los que no aportáis nada básicamente. Ni en el foro ni fuera de él.

Que tal las aerolíneas americanas ayer? Pintaba a maricon el último pero tú con lo listo que eres sabrás más.

Te digo y te repito. Las aerolíneas son un negocio que requiere grandes sumas de capital para tener bajos margenes. En una situación como la actual sin ingresos, y más cuando las aerolíneas americanas se han descapitalizado a base de buybacks y dividendos, van a pasarlas muy putas y la mayoría van a tener que ampliar a base de joder al accionista. Eso dije desde el principio, ahí están mis mensajes.

Y no solo eso, sino que dije cuales iban a empezar cayendo, en este caso Norwegian en Europa. Ahi la tienes.

Que es lo que has aportado tu al foro de bolsa? Que noticias has compartido, que ideas de inversión has dado?

Respuesta: entre nada y la nada más absoluta.

Por cierto dentro de unas semanas, cogemos el precio de AA del día en que dije maricon el último y vemos si está más arriba o más abajo. Aunque a ti te dará igual, eres un cero a la izquierda en el foro.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (14 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Sin duda. Y tienen una deuda bastante grande, y encima con la compra de unos cines en Canadá por más de dos mil kilos. Pero es que si se vuelve a poner a 20 peniques o así, hablamos de una caída del 95% aprox desde que esto empezó. Es que si no amplían capital y la acción se pone en unos años en 150 peniques (viene de 300l sería multiplicar casi por 8. Lo que digo. Muy arriesgado, pero al menos he hecho mis números en la cabeza y se lo que puede venir.
> 
> Cineworld para mi seria un poco como Renault para @gordinflas



Parece lo mismo que Norwegian air, se endeudaron muchisimo para ser de los mejores, no sé si llego a ser la 3 aerolinea europea con mas conexiones a USA. Y la verdad que si la cosa no hubiera tenido virus, ojito con Norwegian, pero claro, te pilla endeudado hasta las trancas un problema como este.....
Me sorprende que te lo pienses con una cadena de cines en expansión endeudada y no con una aerolinea en expansion endeudada.


----------



## mmm (14 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Sois mejores los que no decís nada y luego venis a pasar recetas. Los que no aportáis nada básicamente. Ni en el foro ni fuera de él.
> 
> Que tal las aerolíneas americanas ayer? Pintaba a maricon el último pero tú con lo listo que eres sabrás más.
> 
> ...



ENtraste en corto pues?

Para decir tonterías en un foro es mejor no decir nada, por lo menos no confundes.


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Abr 2020)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Parece lo mismo que Norwegian air, se endeudaron muchisimo para ser de los mejores, no sé si llego a ser la 3 aerolinea europea con mas conexiones a USA. Y la verdad que si la cosa no hubiera tenido virus, ojito con Norwegian, pero claro, te pilla endeudado hasta las trancas un problema como este.....
> Me sorprende que te lo pienses con una cadena de cines en expansión endeudada y no con una aerolinea en expansion endeudada.



Es que Norwegian no había bajado un 95% desde finales de febrero antes de las noticias de la ampliación.

Y la ampliación en Norwegian estaba mucho más cantada que en Cineworld, porque la estructura de costes es totalmente diferente y juega a favor de Cineworld de cara a poder "hibernar" unos meses, incluso con tanta deuda.

Piensa que Norwegian venía jodida ya de antes de lo del bicho y cineworld es la segunda cadena de cines del mundo con unos números bastante buenos. Eran situaciones de partida distintas.


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Abr 2020)

mmm dijo:


> ENtraste en corto pues?
> 
> Para decir tonterías en un foro es mejor no decir nada, por lo menos no confundes.



Si me leyeras un poco sabrías que en ningún momento me plantee entrar corto. Pero había gente con acciones de AA que estaba empezando a quedarse.pillada por ejemplo. Seguro que en unos meses si todo va como parece te van a estar muy agradecidos a ti por tus nulas aportaciones y demás. Seguro que están muy en contra mía por ofrecer argumentos de porque dicha inversión era muy arriesgada. Es más mucha gente ya me ha dado las gracias tanto en público como por MP.

No creo que estés para dar lecciones de nada en el foro de bolsa. Lo dicho, un buen reflejo de España, el tipico cretino que está agazapado esperando a saltar contra los demás, aunque él no sea capaz de aportar una mierda al foro. Corto y cierro.


----------



## tramperoloco (14 Abr 2020)

Yo tambien a veces mi vena riesgosa me dice de meter algo en Carnival o Cineworld pero es que hay que tenerlos cuadrados . Tened en cuenta que si bien el turismo y el sector servicios se va a resentir , estos en los que se mantiene a la mucha gente cerca una de otra y en lugares cerrados van a ser los ultimos de los ultimos . Porque los viajes en avion a las malas se pueden hacer poniendo un epi a cada pasajero cuando un viaje es necesario pero en algo que se trata de puro ocio no es plan de ir asi amen del coste .


----------



## Max Aub (14 Abr 2020)

mmm dijo:


> ENtraste en corto pues?
> 
> Para decir tonterías en un foro es mejor no decir nada, por lo menos no confundes.



El arriba/abajo es el mismo CM fantasma del Patrickbateman. Todo el rato haciendo pronosticos a toro pasado y soltando cuñadeces.


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Abr 2020)

Max Aub dijo:


> El arriba/abajo es el mismo CM fantasma del Patrickbateman. Todo el rato haciendo pronosticos a toro pasado y soltando cuñadeces.



Cuñadeces como decir ojo con las aerolíneas que muchas van a ampliar y diluir a los accionistas. Claro eso no está pasando. Y ojo que no llevamos ni dos putos meses con esta crisis.

Tienes pinta de ser el típico cretino que no saber ni leer un balance y luego va llamando a los demás cuñaos. Seguro que pillas un puestin en Podemos.

Cuéntanos qué sabes tú de bolsa y de empresas zoquete.


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Abr 2020)

Max Aub dijo:


> El arriba/abajo es el mismo CM fantasma del Patrickbateman. Todo el rato haciendo pronosticos a toro pasado y soltando cuñadeces.



Además CM de que exactamente? Si he reconocido que yo estoy al 100% de liquidez ahora mismo. Menudo gañan


----------



## tremenk (14 Abr 2020)

Max Aub dijo:


> El arriba/abajo es el mismo CM fantasma del Patrickbateman. Todo el rato haciendo pronosticos a toro pasado y soltando cuñadeces.



Realmente si lo leyeras, no pensarías que es el mismo CM...

En vez de lanzarte al cuello de las personas, porque no intentas aportar algo útil en el foro?

Aquí di mi opinión sobre el petroleo.

Materias primas: - Oportunidad en el PETROLEO

Dije que vendiera y cogiera las plusvalías porque volvería a bajar.

Que era dinero fácil y me ataques-te gratuitamente.

Y el oso no había pasado todavía. Y te lanzaste a mi cuello sin argumentos a pesar de haber dicho que era una Opinión.





Se humilde, argumenta y debate un poco. No tires mierda gratuitamente. Encima no aportas nada.

Te guste o no es un foro para opinar...


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Abr 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> Realmente si lo leyeras, no pensarías que es el mismo CM...
> 
> En vez de lanzarte al cuello de las personas, porque no intentas aportar algo útil en el foro?
> 
> ...



Lo bueno de estas cosas, es que día a día esto pone a cada uno en su sitio. Y la gente sabe quién aporta y quien no. Y a quien escuchar y a quien no. Lo que no significa que cualquiera se pueda equivocar. Por supuesto. Yo me he equivocado con cosas en el foro y me equivocare con muchas más.

Pero yo pongo noticias, pongo análisis, ayudo a otros, doy mi opinión basada en información y análisis. Otros son simplemente un cero a la izquierda que no aportan absolutamente una idea, una noticia o un consejo de nada. Y se creen que con venir con la caña a punto para decirle a los demás sus fallos hacen alguna labor. Sólo pierden el tiempo (y nos lo hacen perder a los demás).


----------



## yokese20 (14 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Habia que entrar ya!!! Y cargar aerolíneas en el zurrón!!!
> 
> Estos madmaxistas que dicen que solo porque no vuela un puto avión las aerolíneas pueden quebrar y muchas van a hacer ampliaciones!!!
> 
> Norwegian Air shares plummet as survival depends on rescue plan



Yo abri el dia 16 un hilo diciendo que habia que entrar ya:

Bolsa: - Se miedoso cuando el resto sean codiciosos, se codiciosos cuando el resto sean miedosos.

Ese dia fue minimos historicos del IBEX 35 desde el 2002, 2 dias despues minimos del Eurostock y del Russell 2000, y 1 semana despues minimos de S&P 500.

Aerolineas quizas no. Pero invertir a mercado, en un indice, como minimo.

Practicamente el 95% de las acciones estan bastante mas caras a dia de hoy que el dia 16.

Y si, las aerolineas van a caer como moscas, no tiene nada que ver.


----------



## tremenk (14 Abr 2020)

yokese20 dijo:


> Yo abri el dia 16 un hilo diciendo que habia que entrar ya:
> 
> Bolsa: - Se miedoso cuando el resto sean codiciosos, se codiciosos cuando el resto sean miedosos.
> 
> ...



Puede ser que tengas razón en mercados USANOS, en el IBEX ni de Coña. Moriremos igual que el indice Italiano.

El único Indice en Europa que vale la pena es el DAX.

En el IBEX nunca hemos recuperado el pico de 2008...ni el pico de 2009.. etc... es un indice para cagarse en él...cada vez que alcanza un pico máximo es menor que el anterior.

Solo tenemos que ver las empresas paco de mierda que tenemos en el Indice. Que me perdonen las buenas, que son pocas pero las hay.

Si inviertes en un indice sin duda deberia ser en un indice USANO o Aleman Hasta el de Hong Kong se comporta mejor.


----------



## Max Aub (14 Abr 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> Realmente si lo leyeras, no pensarías que es el mismo CM...
> 
> En vez de lanzarte al cuello de las personas, porque no intentas aportar algo útil en el foro?
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver monton de mierda, el unico que insultas eres tu. Yo di mi opinion, si no te gusto, te jodes hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Abr 2020)

Max Aub dijo:


> Vamos a ver monton de mierda, el unico que insultas eres tu. Yo di mi opinion, si no te gusto, te jodes hijo de la gran puta.



Además de no tener ni idea de bolsa, de no aportar nada, eres del club de los ofendiditos. Lo tienes todo campeón. Deja a la gente que sabe tranquila anda.


----------



## Max Aub (14 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Además de no tener ni idea de bolsa, de no aportar nada, eres del club de los ofendiditos. Lo tienes todo campeón. Deja a la gente que sabe tranquila anda.



El nick de PatrickBateman ya no lo usas ? jajaja


----------



## tremenk (14 Abr 2020)

Max Aub dijo:


> Vamos a ver monton de mierda, el unico que insultas eres tu. Yo di mi opinion, si no te gusto, te jodes hijo de la gran puta.



Siempre aportando amor, necesitas que te den por el ojete bien duro para sacar toda tu rabia... 

Lo siento no sere yo quien te de por ese ojete sucio que tienes.

Diste tu opinión pero te metiste con mi opinión de gratis...como los giliprogres bujarron.

Ahora te jode que se metan contigo con razón? tu lo haces sin razón solo por joder maricón.


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Abr 2020)

Max Aub dijo:


> El nick de PatrickBateman ya no lo usas ? jajaja



Si supieras algo de mercados o leyeras lo que yo digo, verías que el enfoque de inversión que tengo es distinto del de @PatrickBateman . Pero tú no debes saber ni lo que es el cash flow de una empresa, tampoco te voy a pedir milagros.


----------



## PatrickBateman (15 Abr 2020)

No se quién es este maricon de mierda pero está obsesionado conmigo menudo puto perdedor


----------



## herodes2 (15 Abr 2020)

No, si cuando este pájaro se salió ya sabía algo.
25.000 millones $ que se me antojan pocos como para abrir boca viendo las condiciones que imponen para acogerse a el.

Trump rescata las aerolíneas de EEUU | Revista Travel Manager


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Abr 2020)

Por lo que entiendo es una ayuda para pagar los sueldos de los empleados. Como allí no hay las ayudas de normal.que en España básicamente les dicen, no despides a nadie y de cada 100 dólares que te doy por aquí, solo me devuelves 30. Básicamente es una forma de que el gobierno pague el 70% de los sueldos y la empresa el 30%. Pero tampoco está muy claro y no es que estén siendo muy transparentes con el tema


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (15 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Por lo que entiendo es una ayuda para pagar los sueldos de los empleados. Como allí no hay las ayudas de normal.que en España básicamente les dicen, no despides a nadie y de cada 100 dólares que te doy por aquí, solo me devuelves 30. Básicamente es una forma de que el gobierno pague el 70% de los sueldos y la empresa el 30%. Pero tampoco está muy claro y no es que estén siendo muy transparentes con el tema



A ver que hacen los noruegos con Norwegian air, el 4 de mayo reunión de accionistas..... tienen estos días para negociar y ver que salida le dan


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Abr 2020)

Esto es especulación mía, pero cuando IAG intento comprarla, fue el CEO el.que se negó en rotundo, y tenía una cantidad importante de las acciones, y mucha mano con otros accionistas mayoritarios. Ahora el CEO está fuera, vendió la.mayoria de la.participacion y lo que queda se le va a diluir. Sus nuevos accionistas van a ser bonistas, que básicamente no quieren estar ahí y se la intentarán sacar cuando puedan. Si pasada la crisis la ponen guapa a la chiquilla, creo que va a llegar IAG y hacer una segunda oferta, y está vez los principales accionistas, que son los actuales bonistas, se van a tirar a sus brazos. Pero como digo esto es especulación/hipótesis mía a unos años vista. Quizás no llegue IAG y llegue otra, quién sabe.


----------



## ciberobrero (15 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Nadie duda que las van a salvar. La pregunta es a qué coste y jodiendo a quien? Si tiene que entrar capital, creo que Trump va a salvar los empleos a costa de joder a los accionistas, lo cual es lo normal además.



Exacto, que una empresa se salve no implica que se salven sus accionistas que para eso están.


----------



## carlosas (15 Abr 2020)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> A ver que hacen los noruegos con Norwegian air, el 4 de mayo reunión de accionistas..... tienen estos días para negociar y ver que salida le dan



Esta si que la tengo yo puesta en el calendario (4/05/20) porque tal como está si diluyen el precio de las acciones puede ser una muy buena oportunidad de aquí a unos años.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (15 Abr 2020)

carlosas dijo:


> Esta si que la tengo yo puesta en el calendario (4/05/20) porque tal como está si diluyen el precio de las acciones puede ser una muy buena oportunidad de aquí a unos años.



Y si alguien apuesta por ellos, en ayudarles (llamalo papa estado (camufladamente) o quien sea), No podría remontar, aunque fuera a muchos años, por la deuda más abultada qaeu contraera.
Pero si miraís los datos hasta diciembre 2019 estaba casi a la par que SAS en numero de clientes, y unas perspectivas a futuro bastante buenas.
Es por extrapolar vuestra visión, le tengo echada el ojo a otra qaue esta en estado similar. No aerolinea.


----------



## Rexter (15 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Por lo que entiendo es una ayuda para pagar los sueldos de los empleados. Como allí no hay las ayudas de normal.que en España básicamente les dicen, no despides a nadie y de cada 100 dólares que te doy por aquí, solo me devuelves 30. Básicamente es una forma de que el gobierno pague el 70% de los sueldos y la empresa el 30%. Pero tampoco está muy claro y no es que estén siendo muy transparentes con el tema



Parece ser que como aval van a exigir productos financieros convertibles en acciones. Eso he leído en algún medio económico.

Vamos, que en mayor o menor medida las aerolíneas que se acojan al rescate van a diluir al accionista.


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 Abr 2020)

carlosas dijo:


> Esta si que la tengo yo puesta en el calendario (4/05/20) porque tal como está si diluyen el precio de las acciones puede ser una muy buena oportunidad de aquí a unos años.



Norwegian es un no tocar de libro. Se viene la gran dilución. No tienen pasta ni para pagar los salarios de Abril.

Norwegian Air's UK pilots and cabin crew will not receive April salary | Airline industry | The Guardian


----------



## carlosas (16 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Norwegian es un no tocar de libro. Se viene la gran dilución. No tienen pasta ni para pagar los salarios de Abril.
> 
> Norwegian Air's UK pilots and cabin crew will not receive April salary | Airline industry | The Guardian



Me refiero a entrar después de la ampliación de capital el 4 de mayo


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 Abr 2020)

Después de la ampliación tiene mucho más sentido, obviamente. Pero tampoco seáis culo inquieto que la acción va a coger una volatilidad brutal. Dejarla que más o menos estabilice y entrar en ese momento (si vuestra intención es entrar claro jajaja)


----------



## herodes2 (16 Abr 2020)

Mucho cuidado con estas ampliaciones que la gran mayoría de estas empresas se convierten en muertos vivientes, enumero casos como Royal Imtech, Portugal Telecom ahora Pharol, Abengoa y una muy llamativa Arizta con todos los parabienes del Paramés cuando compró sobre 8€, hizo macro ampliación sobre 1,20€ para meterle con todo y duplicar o triplicar y hoy está a 0,29€; todas grandes empresas con buenos negocios y miles de trabajadores en plantilla.


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 Abr 2020)

herodes2 dijo:


> Mucho cuidado con estas ampliaciones que la gran mayoría de estas empresas se convierten en muertos vivientes, enumero casos como Royal Imtech, Portugal Telecom ahora Pharol, Abengoa y una muy llamativa Arizta con todos los parabienes del Paramés cuando compró sobre 8€, hizo macro ampliación sobre 1,20€ para meterle con todo y duplicar o triplicar y hoy está a 0,29€; todas grandes empresas con buenos negocios y miles de trabajadores en plantilla.



Muy buen apunté. Si, es verdad, cuando cae una ampliación de.las.gordas de verdad, la acción suele quedar tocada de.muerte como un chicharro para casi la posteridad. Yo creo que a Norwegian la van a comprar cuando esté saneada aún así, así que no creo que se quede mucho tiempo cotizando a pacoprecios


----------



## Benceno (23 Abr 2020)

Por cierto, como veis pillar safran ? fabricante para componentes y piezas de aviones y su mantenimiento.


----------



## bientop (23 Abr 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> Yo me esperaria a la ultima semana de la cuarentena...
> 
> Encima el dia 13 o 14 abren los cortos en el Ibex...Esa semana abra buenos batacazos en la bolsa española.



Por qué no habrían de prolongarlo?


----------



## arriba/abajo (24 Abr 2020)

Benceno dijo:


> Por cierto, como veis pillar safran ? fabricante para componentes y piezas de aviones y su mantenimiento.



Hermano, vaya maravilla de empresa. Y lleva una corrección buena. Esta empresa es mejor que Airbus. Pero bastante mas. Es más ahora mismo primero compro Safran y luego ya veré si compro Airbus.

Alguna joyita más por ahí?


----------



## tramperoloco (24 Abr 2020)

Good news : 

*Lufthansa triplica sus pérdidas hasta marzo y ultima un rescate de 10.000 millones*

Lufthansa triplica sus pérdidas hasta marzo y ultima un rescate de 10.000 millones


----------



## arriba/abajo (24 Abr 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Good news :
> 
> *Lufthansa triplica sus pérdidas hasta marzo y ultima un rescate de 10.000 millones*
> 
> Lufthansa triplica sus pérdidas hasta marzo y ultima un rescate de 10.000 millones



Qué buena info, gracias por ponerla. Sacado de la noticia:

"El comunicado que ha publicado hoy Lufthansa es de los que hacen historia. Tras asumir que en las próximas semanas afronta pagos por "miles de millones de euros" (por ejemplo, por la devolución de billetes de vuelos no operados), reconoce que está *al borde de la quiebra,* pero que la esquivará solo con la intervención de Alemania, Bélgica, Austria y Suiza, los países donde tienen su sede, además del grupo, las diferentes filiales."

Pero por aquí me decían que era yo un asustaviejas con las aerolíneas. Y alguno decís que había que entrar ya de ya a Lufthansa. Que lo mismo piden 10 mil kilos y sube en bolsa porque la bolsa esta más casino que nunca. Pero yo dije que iba a necesitar pasta gorda porque era de las que menos liquidez tenía en europa, y parece que no me equivoqué. Veremos lo que pasa desde ahora y si una parte de la liquidez es en forma de equity, que dada la enorme cantidad es lo más normal.


----------



## tramperoloco (24 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Alguna joyita más por ahí?



Otra francesa , mirale los numeros a esta Thales


----------



## arriba/abajo (24 Abr 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Otra francesa , mirale los numeros a esta Thales



Thales la estuve mirando esta mañana un poco precisamente. Muy buena empresa, pero safran es bastante mejor, y con mejores margenes con diferencia. Y además safran ha corregido más.


----------



## tramperoloco (24 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Thales la estuve mirando esta mañana un poco precisamente. Muy buena empresa, pero safran es bastante mejor, y con mejores margenes con diferencia. Y además safran ha corregido más.



Lo malo de las francesas , junto a las alemenans es que son las peores por las retenciones de dividendos. Dicen que aunque se pida devolucion una parte se pierde .


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (24 Abr 2020)

La crisis impulsa la toma de Air Europa por Iberia, pero forzará la revisión del precio

*La crisis impulsa la toma de Air Europa por Iberia, pero forzará la revisión del precio*


Entre las grandes aerolíneas europeas, *Lufthansa, Air France, Virgin y KLM* están buscando apoyo de sus respectivos Gobiernos; Norwegian tiene sobre la mesa la capitalización de deuda; *TAP Air* apunta a ser nacionalizada, como es el caso de *Alitalia*, y *Easyjet* está captando liquidez extra en un contexto en que gasta 40 millones de libras semanales incluso con los aviones estacionados.


----------



## arriba/abajo (24 Abr 2020)

Esto Va a Petar dijo:


> La crisis impulsa la toma de Air Europa por Iberia, pero forzará la revisión del precio
> 
> *La crisis impulsa la toma de Air Europa por Iberia, pero forzará la revisión del precio*
> 
> ...



En esto estuve pensando yo estos días. Ni de coña los robaperas de los Hidalgo se escapan con los mil kilos. 700 u 800, con una parte en acciones de IAG, y que den gracias. Y si no les gusta, tienen bastante más que perder ellos que Iberiam porque si Air France pica a su puerta, lo va a hacer con 500 kilos, no 1000


----------



## arriba/abajo (24 Abr 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Lo malo de las francesas , junto a las alemenans es que son las peores por las retenciones de dividendos. Dicen que aunque se pida devolucion una parte se pierde .



Un precio a pagar por unas empresas tan buenas supongo. Si conoces alguna de esa calidad en UK dímelo, pero me da la sensación que aquí las industriales son más reguleras.


----------



## tremenk (25 Abr 2020)

No lo han puesto por aqui...pero dejo la noticia me la encontre ayer:

Ryanair advierte a la UE de que llevará a los tribunales los rescates de las aerolíneas europeas

Ryanair en contra de los rescates...quiere denunciar a la UE supongo que la UE los untaran para que cierre la boca...


----------



## gordinflas (25 Abr 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> No lo han puesto por aqui...pero dejo la noticia me la encontre ayer:
> 
> Ryanair advierte a la UE de que llevará a los tribunales los rescates de las aerolíneas europeas
> 
> Ryanair en contra de los rescates...quiere denunciar a la UE supongo que la UE los untaran para que cierre la boca...



¿La misma Ryanair que la llevaron a los tribunales y la condenaron por hacer despidos ilegales en las Canarias y en Gerona ahora dice que quiere denunciar a los estados por facilitar el acceso al crédito? No me quiero ni imaginar como estarían si operaran en USA. Al O'Leary le explotaría la cabeza.

Qué ganas tengo de que llegue el día en el que Wizz Air se coma todo su trozo del pastel.


----------



## nief (3 May 2020)

Brace For A Monday Massacre: Buffett Liquidates All Airline Holdings As Berkshire Sees Another Leg Lower

Lo va a vender todo. No le va a quedar una aerolinea. 

Nos vamos abajo de nuevo


----------



## tremenk (3 May 2020)

nief dijo:


> Brace For A Monday Massacre: Buffett Liquidates All Airline Holdings As Berkshire Sees Another Leg Lower
> 
> Lo va a vender todo. No le va a quedar una aerolinea.
> 
> Nos vamos abajo de nuevo



Ya lo ha vendido

Buffett pulls out of airlines (NASDAQ:AAL)


----------



## BABY (3 May 2020)

Mañana día interesante....


----------



## arriba/abajo (3 May 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> Ya lo ha vendido
> 
> Buffett pulls out of airlines (NASDAQ:AAL)




Pero si me decían por aquí que era yo un exagerado con lo de las aerolíneas americanas, que estaban mu bien mu bien porque ese día subían un 7%. Este buffet no debe tener ni idea y tal ...


----------



## Muttley (3 May 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Berkshire Hathaway tenía 70,9M de acciones a Noviembre de 2019 con precios mínimo de 39$ por acción de 16 y con precios de compra que superan los 55$ por acción. Precio medio de 43$ por acción.
> 
> Here's How Much Warren Buffett Has Made on Delta Air Lines | The Motley Fool
> 
> ...



Me autocito.
Aquí nadie ha engañado a nadie y se habían puesto las cartas sobre la mesa. 
El CEO de Delta ya había avisado que se queman 60 M$ diarios a 3 de Abril.
Hoy un mes después las cosas siguen igual. Sin una ruta clara de desescalada en USA y ni siquiera una promesa de abrir rutas internacionales. 
Las matemáticas de frutero nos dicen que esos 60 se han transformado en 1800M $ un mes después. Han quemado un 13% de su capitalizacion en un mes. Brutal. Simplemente brutal. 

Qué esperamos de una empresa (está u otras) que ahora mismo están paralizadas, que no sabemos cuando van a volver a negocio, que cuando lo hagan lo harán con una deuda insostenible o directamente rescatadas (y veremos en qué términos, puede ser al estilo de GM) y que cuando vuelvan tendrán que hacer tremendas modificaciones en su operativa (asientos centrales vacíos, controles de temperatura para viajar, seguridad...) y de acuerdo a esto en su política de precios (se acabó los viajes instagramer de baratillo).

Ahora estar dentro es un autentico suicidio para medio plazo. 
Solo para traders de alto riesgo


----------



## arriba/abajo (4 May 2020)

No es exactamente asi. De hecho Safran tiene mejores margenes que Airbus. Si los aviones se necesitan a saco, ganas más dinero con Safran que con Airbus. Además safran trabaja con Boeing también. Y en el futuro va a trabajar con COMAC,.contiene ya firmado.

Y, si, tiene una parte de servicios a aerolíneas cada vez más relevante. Safran industrialmente, y si apuestas por los aviones, a mí me parece una inversión mucho mejor que Airbus


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> No es exactamente asi. De hecho Safran tiene mejores margenes que Airbus. Si los aviones se necesitan a saco, ganas más dinero con Safran que con Airbus. Además safran trabaja con Boeing también. Y en el futuro va a trabajar con COMAC,.contiene ya firmado.
> 
> Y, si, tiene una parte de servicios a aerolíneas cada vez más relevante. Safran industrialmente, y si apuestas por los aviones, a mí me parece una inversión mucho mejor que Airbus



Estoooo...¿no os habeis dado cuenta que lo que ahora mismo sobran son aviones?


----------



## arriba/abajo (4 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Estoooo...¿no os habeis dado cuenta que lo que ahora mismo sobran son aviones?




Si. Pero todo al precio adecuado es una oportunidad de inversión. Safran es dios en su campo tiene unos margenes brutales, trabaja con Airbus, con boeing y con la futura compañía china. Va a sufrir? Sin duda. Pero mírate el precio ode febrero y el de ahora. Esto no es humo americano que vale más ahora que hace dos meses. Han corregido mucho, y probablemente les queda algo más por corregir. Pero entrando a un 20% de su precio actual? Joder es un regalo a largo plazo.

Y lo de que es más un Indra....que estos pollos hacen motores enteros para aviones, rotores para helicópteros, interiores de aviones, las carcasas de los motores etc. Que luego tengan otras partes de negocio pues si, pero vamos la parte de aviación es su core business


----------



## arriba/abajo (4 May 2020)

Por cierto en tema de defensa, a mí me parece una auténtica joya Dassault Aviation. Lo Mira's por PER y parece solo ok. Lo miras por EV/EBITDA y flipas.


----------



## Covid Bryant (4 May 2020)

exacto, safran es una indra, que vive del boe franchute

y esta en el cac, cac de caca como el churribex

yo en el sector me quedo con las jindra de calle, son mucho más castuzas, no es raro que un día te suba un 10% y en semanas te hagas un +30%, son años ya operando con esta empresa castuza premium chupadora del boe corrupto


----------



## Play_91 (4 May 2020)

Ya vieron que les pillaron con los Chemstrails y antes de los juicios decide vender.
Tonto no es.

Es como el rey, que viendo la que está cayendo decide renunciar a la herencia de Juan Carlos I, herencia que recibirán sus hijas.


----------



## gordinflas (4 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Por cierto en tema de defensa, a mí me parece una auténtica joya Dassault Aviation. Lo Mira's por PER y parece solo ok. Lo miras por EV/EBITDA y flipas.



Tampoco te puedes fiar mucho del EV/EBITDA en empresas con tantísima caja neta. Distorsiona mucho el múltiplo...


----------



## arriba/abajo (4 May 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Tampoco te puedes fiar mucho del EV/EBITDA en empresas con tantísima caja neta. Distorsiona mucho el múltiplo...



Si, la verdad que sí. Pero precisamente en esta época, cuánta más caja mejor, porque la van a necesitar toda jajaja


----------



## arriba/abajo (4 May 2020)

Se viene la ampliación de Lufthansa...


----------



## flanagan (4 May 2020)

Buffet también se pilla los dedos de vez en cuando....


----------



## nief (4 May 2020)

No solo esto.

Rolls Roice despedira a miles.

Y como ellos otros muchos. Toda la industria aeronautica a tomar por culo. El que no haya viajado en los ultimos años... 

Pero ojo, comenta en el aritculo que hay otros sectores que seguramente les aplique lo mismo y que el no es capaz de ver aun cuales. -> me siento y no hago nada (a pesar de que tengo 90 putos años)

Y si tienes 90 y no lo ves y vas a esperar ya te digo que es grave


----------



## arriba/abajo (4 May 2020)

Rolla Royce está en la.putisima.mierda. ya entro mal en la.crisia, así que imagínate. A estos les espera que les.compre algún competidor la.aprte de motores de avión, o hacer una ampliación


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Por cierto en tema de defensa, a mí me parece una auténtica joya Dassault Aviation. Lo Mira's por PER y parece solo ok. Lo miras por EV/EBITDA y flipas.



Vamos a ver, pues:

- Current ratio: Casi 1:1. Mala cosa
- Crecimiento: Revenue aumenta cada año, pero en income va en plan yo-yo. No me convence
- ROA: 3% en los últimos 10 años. No es impresionante.
- Cash flow: Una media de 1 millón al año, con un 10% de CAPEX. Justitos de inversión y pronto les tocará hacer algún gran gasto de mantenimiento (sentido común).

Con números en la mano no me salen las cuentas.

Ya me dirás donde me equivoco.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Rolla Royce está en la.putisima.mierda. ya entro mal en la.crisia, así que imagínate. A estos les espera que les.compre algún competidor la.aprte de motores de avión, o hacer una ampliación



Cuidado aqui.

En todas las crisis que hemos tenido últimamente (hablo de 100 años para acá), se ha dado una curiosa circunstancia: Han iniciado un crecimiento en general y un nacimiento de muchos nuevos ricos.

Rolls Royce tiene un par de cartas a su favor:
- Su nombre. Muchísimo valor para...ejem...una empresa China (¡Hola Volvo!).
- Patentes de tecnología puntera.
- Un gran mercado en el mundo del lujo.

Por todo ésto no me sorprendería para nada que fuera comprada por algún fondo Chino para reflotarla como ya hicieran con Volvo.

De hecho, la voy a poner en mi lista de futuribles.


----------



## arriba/abajo (4 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Cuidado aqui.
> 
> En todas las crisis que hemos tenido últimamente (hablo de 100 años para acá), se ha dado una curiosa circunstancia: Han iniciado un crecimiento en general y un nacimiento de muchos nuevos ricos.
> 
> ...




Juraría que Rolls Royce es fundamentalmente el negocio de los aviones (hacen motores). No se ni siquiera si siguen conservando la marca de coches la verdad. Si le echas un vistazo ya me dirás.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Juraría que Rolls Royce es fundamentalmente el negocio de los aviones (hacen motores). No se ni siquiera si siguen conservando la marca de coches la verdad. Si le echas un vistazo ya me dirás.



BMW. Pero a través de licencia.

Creo que los Chinos podrían liarla ahí. Por ejemplo, ellos son dueños de la división de coches de Volvo, pero no de camiones.


----------



## arriba/abajo (5 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> BMW. Pero a través de licencia.
> 
> Creo que los Chinos podrían liarla ahí. Por ejemplo, ellos son dueños de la división de coches de Volvo, pero no de camiones.



Piensa en Rolls Royce como una safran o como la parte de motores de General Electric


----------



## tramperoloco (7 May 2020)

El gobierno de Brasil sostendría provisoriamente a Embraer con una fuerte inyección financiera-noticia defensa.com - Noticias Defensa defensa.com aeronautica y espacio

Bajando en picado , No se si esto esta bien, aqui me sale un volumen de negociacion 7 veces el promedio .


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 May 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> El gobierno de Brasil sostendría provisoriamente a Embraer con una fuerte inyección financiera-noticia defensa.com - Noticias Defensa defensa.com aeronautica y espacio
> 
> Bajando en picado , No se si esto esta bien, aqui me sale un volumen de negociacion 7 veces el promedio .



¡OJO que puede quebrar!

Joder, desde luego vamos a vivir momentos históricos.

Estuve en sus oficinas de São José dos Campos (no confundir con las de Volkswagen em São Bernardo do Campo). Preciosas alguna de sus secretarias.

Boeing estaba a punto de comprar su parte comercial cuando se fue al guano con el virus éste, así que si antes no estaba bien ahora muchísimo peor.

Ojalá no desaparezca. 

Por cierto, Embraer significa "EMpresa BRAsileira de aERonautica".


----------



## 199i (8 May 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> El gobierno de Brasil sostendría provisoriamente a Embraer con una fuerte inyección financiera-noticia defensa.com - Noticias Defensa defensa.com aeronautica y espacio
> 
> Bajando en picado , No se si esto esta bien, aqui me sale un volumen de negociacion 7 veces el promedio .



no recomendariais comprar?


----------



## arriba/abajo (13 May 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Otra francesa , mirale los numeros a esta Thales



Por cierto rescatando esto, sabes que Safran es el.dueno de Thales?


----------



## arriba/abajo (13 May 2020)

Me paso a saludar a los que se metían conmigo por decirle a gente que estaba en American Airlines y alguna otra cuando estaban a 13 dólares o más, y me decían que como me había equivocado por semanas en mi predicción, que no tenía ni idea y que las aerolíneas iban para arriba. Yo sostuve mi análisis y dije que tarde o temprano se irían a la puta porque estaban mal capitalizadas. Y todo esto antes de saber que Buffet se salió del todo etc.

Saludos a los que no aportan nada, pasarlo bien en la cueva


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Me paso a saludar a los que se metían conmigo por decirle a gente que estaba en American Airlines y alguna otra cuando estaban a 13 dólares o más, y me decían que como me había equivocado por semanas en mi predicción, que no tenía ni idea y que las aerolíneas iban para arriba. Yo sostuve mi análisis y dije que tarde o temprano se irían a la puta porque estaban mal capitalizadas. Y todo esto antes de saber que Buffet se salió del todo etc.
> 
> Saludos a los que no aportan nada, pasarlo bien en la cueva



Yo paso a saludar a todos los que me escucharon cuando dije de no comprar aerolíneas americanas, que también lo hice (creo que en mi caso fue Delta o algo así).


----------



## Jsantos16 (13 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Me paso a saludar a los que se metían conmigo por decirle a gente que estaba en American Airlines y alguna otra cuando estaban a 13 dólares o más, y me decían que como me había equivocado por semanas en mi predicción, que no tenía ni idea y que las aerolíneas iban para arriba. Yo sostuve mi análisis y dije que tarde o temprano se irían a la puta porque estaban mal capitalizadas. Y todo esto antes de saber que Buffet se salió del todo etc.
> 
> Saludos a los que no aportan nada, pasarlo bien en la cueva



Aún tuve suerte de vender a 12 y pico AA cuando repuntó (las compré a 14) no dormía a gusto con una acción asi.


----------



## arriba/abajo (13 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo paso a saludar a todos los que me escucharon cuando dije de no comprar aerolíneas americanas, que también lo hice (creo que en mi caso fue Delta o algo así).



Seguro que te dijeron de todo. Esos que siempre ven los toros desde la barrera


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Seguro que te dijeron de todo. Esos que siempre ven los toros desde la barrera



Bueno, uno me dió las gracias por salvarle.

Uno que te lo agradezca me da energía para 100 ignores.
Dicho ésto, tú eres el rey del mambo en tema aerolíneas y lo has demostrado con IAG (aparte de ésta).

Deberías abrir un hilo específico donde pusieras una especie de sumario de qué comprar cuando, incluyendo Airbus.

Saludos.


----------



## Rubioparade (13 May 2020)

Bruselas ignora a aerolíneas y gobiernos y obliga a devolver los billetes

Otro golpecito más para las aerolineas


----------



## besto (13 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Cuidado aqui.
> 
> En todas las crisis que hemos tenido últimamente (hablo de 100 años para acá), se ha dado una curiosa circunstancia: Han iniciado un crecimiento en general y un nacimiento de muchos nuevos ricos.
> 
> ...



Rolls royce es solo motores de avion, la marca de coches se vendió y no tiene nada que ver.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 May 2020)

besto dijo:


> Rolls royce es solo motores de avion, la marca de coches se vendió y no tiene nada que ver.



Si, ya me corrigieron. De hecho, fue una mongolada mia porque yo ya sabía que era propiedad de BMW. Me lié con la otra que era de VW.

Perdón por el retraso.


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (14 May 2020)

Pregunta seria:

Apostar y ganar en Bolsa no es básicamente apostar a lo que "apuesten" los Rothschild, Rockefeller y Soros e ya?


----------



## mmm (14 May 2020)

@GordonGekko sujétanos a IAG que se no va a hostiar en la T4


----------



## Pacohimbersor (25 May 2020)

*La gran banca: nuevo objetivo de venta de Warren Buffett*

El 'oráculo de Omaha' reduce posiciones en el sector financiero, tras deshacerse de sus participaciones en las grandes aerolíneas.

El financiero estadounidense Warren Buffett, máximo ejecutivo del gigante inversor Berkshire Hathaway, está adaptando a marchas forzadas su cartera ante la nueva situación que ha abierto el coronavirus.

Hace unas semanas, el veterano inversor anunció la venta de todas sus participaciones en aerolíneas, el sector más castigado por una pandemia que ha congelado la economía y herido de muerte a la industria de viajes. Berkshire controlaba el 11% en Delta Air Lines, el 10% en American Airlines, el 10% en Southwest Airlines y el 9% en United Airlines. La salida de Berkshire de su capital provocó nuevos hundimientos de las acciones del sector en Bolsa.

Después de registrar una pérdida récord de 50.000 millones de dólares en el primer trimestre, la gran banca está siendo el nuevo objetivo de desinversión de la empresa de Buffett. De momento, su conglomerado inversor ha vendido cerca de medio millón de acciones del US Bancorp por algo más de 16 millones de dólares, reduciendo su participación por debajo del 10%. Además, Berkshire se desprendió el mes pasado de unas 860.000 acciones de Bank of New York Mellon.

Hace unos días, las ventas han continuado con la desinversión de la mayor parte de su participación en Goldman Sachs, 10 millones de acciones que reducen su capital en el banco de inversión al 0,6%. Por otra parte, Berkshire ha rebajado su paquete en JPMorgan del 1,94% al 1,88%.

Lejos quedan las declaraciones de Buffett el pasado febrero, cuando aseguró en una entrevista a la CNBC que los bancos eran "muy atractivos" en Bolsa. No obstante, para entonces ya estaba deshaciendo posiciones en Goldman Sachs, Bank of America y Wells Fargo.

Poco después, irrumpió en Estados Unidos una pandemia sin precedentes que "ha cambiado el mundo", tal y como subrayó Buffett en la junta de accionistas de Berkshire a comienzos de mes.

Apple es, con diferencia, la participación con mayor peso en la cartera de Buffett, que a 30 de marzo tenía unos 196.000 millones de dólares invertidos en Bolsa. De ellos, alrededor del 40% correspondían a Apple.

La gran banca: nuevo objetivo de venta de Warren Buffett


----------



## Me_opongo (26 May 2020)

El gran Buffett. El ejemplo permanente de lo que hay que hacer y lo que no. Resulta cansino ver su nombre hasta en la sopa.
¿Pero alguien sabe por ejemplo si vendió sus millones de dólares de aerolíneas en enero en la cresta antes del precipicio y nos enteramos hace unos días, o ha vendido una millonada en mínimos históricos?.

Perdón por mi desconocimiento, pero es que si ha esperado a marzo o abril para vender las aerolíneas, o incluso si lo hizo después de finalizar enero, no sería precisamente ya alguien de quien fiarse ni a quien seguir. Consejos vendo y para mí no tengo, alias Buffett.

Y de todas formas, él puede permitirse una cagada archimillonaria, si su ego lo soporta, pero alguien "de a pie" haciendo el buffett...
Y clarividente él, parece que empieza a pensar que a lo mejor los bancos no van a ir muy bien ahora...
Perdón, pero estoy muy sorprendido. Creo que tiene que ser que el bombardeo llega con 4 meses de retraso.

Enviado desde mi SM-P905 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jsantos16 (26 May 2020)

Me_opongo dijo:


> El gran Buffett. El ejemplo permanente de lo que hay que hacer y lo que no. Resulta cansino ver su nombre hasta en la sopa.
> ¿Pero alguien sabe por ejemplo si vendió sus millones de dólares de aerolíneas en enero en la cresta antes del precipicio y nos enteramos hace unos días, o ha vendido una millonada en mínimos históricos?.
> 
> Perdón por mi desconocimiento, pero es que si ha esperado a marzo o abril para vender las aerolíneas, o incluso si lo hizo después de finalizar enero, no sería precisamente ya alguien de quien fiarse ni a quien seguir. Consejos vendo y para mí no tengo, alias Buffett.
> ...



Hace tiempo leí sobre aquello y lo primero que hizo fue comprar delta (ya tenia, pero aumento su posición), cuando la bolsa ya había caído, sería a mediados de marzo, en ese momento parecía que confiaba en las aerolíneas, de hecho hizo un comentario semanas antes que nunca las vendería, sim embargo sería por finales de abril aproximadamente (hablo de cabeza) vendió delta entero y creo que southwest (vamos que perdió una millonada) y más adelante siguió cayendo todo y ya se quitó todas las aerolíneas. 

Es complicado enterarse de sus movimientos al momento pero si es posible enterarse de forma bastante ágil con toda la información que tenemos a nuestro alcance, y por supuesto mucho más útil sus movimientos que sus palabras.


----------

